# Putin: "Ucraina parte dell'Impero Russo. Lenin suo architetto."



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2022)

Discorso di Putin alla nazione che sembra avviare in modo definitvo le operazioni di guerra.

"La situazione nel Donbass è estremamente critica. L'Ucraina è parte integrante della storia russa, territori parte dell'Impero russo.
Lenin è stato il creatore e l'architetto dell'Ucraina e aveva un interesse particolare anche per il Donbass."
L'Ucraina non è mai stato un vero Stato, contaminato dal virus del nazionalismo e della corruzione.
L'Ucraina è una colonia americana con un regime fantoccio.
Se entrasse nella Nato l'Ucraina sarebbe una minaccia alla nostra sicurezza. Se avesse armi di distruzione di massa la situazione cambierebbe drasticamente
Cerca di entrare in conflitto con noi, ci son terroristi nel Paese sostenuti e incoraggiati dalla comunità internazionale, con condizioni a beneficio dell'Ucraina."


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tifo'o ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Putin che cita Lenin.. Zio Putin ha perso la testa, sempre detto che questi presidenti che rimangono troppo nello stesso divano, poi iniziano ad annebbiarsi la testa


Qualche giorno fa, stavo per scrivere un post, poi l' ho cancellato perchè mi sembrava fantasioso.

Però, giustamente critichiamo spesso Unione Europea e USA, che per carità, non sono certo verginelle.

Ma paesi come la Russia, o con quella mentalità, se un giorno ad esempio scoprissero un arma inarrestabile, invisibile, massima efficacia e zero rischio di rappresaglie, 10 minuti dopo terrebbero una conferenza stampa comandando: 
- da adesso tutto il mondo farà come diciamo noi

La democrazia occidentale ha 3000 difetti e c'è un sacco di marcio, ma c'è molto di peggio


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Qualche giorno fa, stavo per scrivere un post, poi l' ho cancellato perchè mi sembrava fantasioso.
> 
> Però, giustamente critichiamo spesso Unione Europea e USA, che per carità, non sono certo verginelle.
> 
> ...


Ti rispondo dal topic prendente 

Sono un neorealista waltziano, la mia formazione è quella.
Gli stati sono sempre attori razionali, anche nell'apparente irrazionalità c'è sempre un disegno razionale (lo aveva Hitler! derubricare la germania nazista al delirio di un singolo folle vuol dire aver capito nulla del calcolo strategico della leadership tedesca allepoca). 

Gli USA sono andati a rompere le uova nel paniere alla russia in ucraina, ci provano da Maidan, perchè sanno che per la Russia l'Ucraina è il granaio, il giardino di casa.
Sanno benissimo che la Russia non può tollerare una Ucraina nella nato, e sanno altrettanto bene che la Russia non può permettersi un'invasione su vasta scala.
Gli serve solo un pretesto per mettere ulteriori sanzioni e far capire alla Cina (la vera partita è Taiwan, ve lo dico sempre) che gli USA si fanno sentire ad ogni tavolo negoziale, anche distante.
L'obiettivo russo è far capire che l'Ucraina è roba loro e non accettano ingerenze straniere ai confini.
Pagheranno volentieri il prezzo delle sanzioni per la garanzia dell'ucraina neutralizzata.
Anche perchè le sanzioni economiche, nelle relazioni internazionali, equivalgono al via libera 

Guarda, di queste cose mi occupo di lavoro e ci ho preso un paio di lauree, ti garantisco che sono un minimo più competente qui di quando parlo di Milan poco ma sicuro


----------



## Mika (21 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Qualche giorno fa, stavo per scrivere un post, poi l' ho cancellato perchè mi sembrava fantasioso.
> 
> Però, giustamente critichiamo spesso Unione Europea e USA, che per carità, non sono certo verginelle.
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto, sei stato perfetto. Non c'è altro da aggiungere.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di Putin alla nazione che sembra avviare in modo definiivo le operazioni di guerra.
> 
> "La situazione nel Donbass è estremamente critica. L'Ucraina è parte integrante della storia russa, territori parte dell'Impero russo.
> Lenin è stato il creatore e l'architetto dell'Ucraina e aveva un interesse particolare anche per il Donbass."
> ...


Praticamente dopo aver riconosciuto il Donbass come stato indipendente, la Russia potrà invadere l' Ucraina, perchè di fatto, per la loro legge loro non stanno invadendo l' Ucraina, ma stanno entrando e benaccetti, nel Donbass

Sicuramente io avrò detto una kakata che non c' entra una sega, ma lo ribadisco: con l' occidente che vuole diventare green, questi dell' est hanno molto meno da perdere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di Putin alla nazione che sembra avviare in modo definitvo le operazioni di guerra.
> 
> "La situazione nel Donbass è estremamente critica. L'Ucraina è parte integrante della storia russa, territori parte dell'Impero russo.
> Lenin è stato il creatore e l'architetto dell'Ucraina e aveva un interesse particolare anche per il Donbass."
> ...



*Putin: L'Ucraina non è mai stato un vero stato. Contaminato da virus del nazionalismo e della corruzione.*


----------



## Marilson (21 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di Putin alla nazione che sembra avviare in modo definitvo le operazioni di guerra.
> 
> "La situazione nel Donbass è estremamente critica. L'Ucraina è parte integrante della storia russa, territori parte dell'Impero russo.
> Lenin è stato il creatore e l'architetto dell'Ucraina e aveva un interesse particolare anche per il Donbass."
> ...



Esattamente il punto della questione. Si puo' far finta e ignorare quali sono i FATTI storici e lasciarsi sedurre dalla propaganda occidentale, oppure si puo' cominciare ad apprezzare quale e' la realta'.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Prendetevi anche l'Italia, col nucleare, ci meritiamo questo e peggio


----------



## Marilson (21 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin: L'Ucraina non è mai stato un vero stato. Contaminao da virus del nazionalismo e della corruzione.*


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo dal topic prendente
> 
> Sono un neorealista waltziano, la mia formazione è quella.
> Gli stati sono sempre attori razionali, anche nell'apparente irrazionalità c'è sempre un disegno razionale (lo aveva Hitler! derubricare la germania nazista al delirio di un singolo folle vuol dire aver capito nulla del calcolo strategico della leadership tedesca allepoca).
> ...


Quindi non succederà nulla? Sanzioni e torneranno a Mosca?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2022)

Io non ne capisco nulla di tattiche strategico/militari, ma dalla diretta mi sembra che abbia di fatto legittimato e ufficializzato l'invasione.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di Putin alla nazione che sembra avviare in modo definitvo le operazioni di guerra.
> 
> "La situazione nel Donbass è estremamente critica. L'Ucraina è parte integrante della storia russa, territori parte dell'Impero russo.
> Lenin è stato il creatore e l'architetto dell'Ucraina e aveva un interesse particolare anche per il Donbass."
> ...



Bella argomentazione.. se dobbiamo stare qui ad elencare tutti i paesi del mondo che ritengono pezzi di terra vicini "come loro storici" non ne usciremo più e facciamo il far west.

Speriamo che finisca con una divisione o roba del genere tipo Cipro.

Gatta da pelare questa, non tanto per L'Ucraina/Russia quanto per i mostri gialli dall'altra parte. Sono quelli che mi preoccupano di più, forse è anche per questo che USA e UE non vogliono mollare facilmente l'osso. Poi i cinesi si sentirebbero legittimatati a prendersi Taiwan (Fa parte della nostra storia cit.) se danno un precedente, poi i cinesi attiveranno il loro piano tanto c'è Zio Putin che ricambia il favore.


----------



## Marilson (21 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Praticamente dopo aver riconosciuto il Donbass come stato indipendente, la Russia potrà invadere l' Ucraina, perchè di fatto, per la loro legge loro non stanno invadendo l' Ucraina, ma stanno entrando e benaccetti, nel Donbass
> 
> Sicuramente io avrò detto una kakata che non c' entra una sega, ma lo ribadisco: con l' occidente che vuole diventare green, questi dell' est hanno molto meno da perdere.



in realta' Putin ha gia' fatto capire che teme una contro-offensiva ucraina in Crimea. Con il riconoscimento delle repubbliche di Donetsk e Luhansk il prossimo passaggio potrebbe essere un ulteriore referendum per stabilire un'annessione alla Federazione. In ogni caso gia da adesso Putin dopo aver riconosciuto le repubbliche potrebbe stipulare un trattato di alleanza per cui un'aggressione alle repubbliche sarebbe come un'aggressione alla Russia. C'e' da divertirsi d'ora in avanti.


----------



## 7vinte (21 Febbraio 2022)

Ha praticamente confermato un'invasione dell'est ma a questo punto totale, discorso che mi ha sorpreso, agghiacciante


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io non ne capisco nulla di tattiche strategico/militari, ma dalla diretta mi sembra che abbia di fatto legittimato e ufficializzato l'invasione.


Stai sereno, dubito che a parte Putin qualcuno metta la mano sul fuoco su quello che verrà.

A parte @Trumpusconi 

Si scherza, ovviamente.


----------



## Mika (21 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io non ne capisco nulla di tattiche strategico/militari, ma dalla diretta mi sembra che abbia di fatto legittimato e ufficializzato l'invasione.


Anche io sto capendo questo, ma sono ignorante peggio di te su queste cose.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bella argomentazione.. se dobbiamo stare qui ad elencare tutti i paesi del mondo che ritengono pezzi di terra vicini "come loro storici" non ne usciremo più e facciamo il far west.
> 
> Speriamo che finisca con una divisione o roba del genere tipo Cipro.
> 
> Gatta da pelare questa, non tanto per L'Ucraina/Russia quanto per i mostri gialli dall'altra parte. Sono quelli che mi preoccupano di più, forse è anche per questo che USA e UE non vogliono mollare facilmente l'osso. Poi i cinesi si sentirebbero legittimatati a prendersi Taiwan (Fa parte della nostra storia cit.) se danno un precedente, poi i cinesi attiveranno il loro piano tanto c'è Zio Putin che ricambia il favore.


Domani l' Austria ci attacca per riprendersi l' Alto Adige


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gatta da pelare questa, non tanto per L'Ucraina/Russia quanto per i mostri gialli dall'altra parte. Sono quelli che mi preoccupano di più, forse è anche per questo che USA e UE non vogliono mollare facilmente l'osso. Poi i cinesi si sentirebbero legittimatati a prendersi Taiwan (Fa parte della nostra storia cit.) se danno un precedente, poi i cinesi attiveranno il loro piano tanto c'è Zio Putin che ricambia il favore.



Gli alieni gialli non aspettano altro. Già si sono preparati il terreno della crisi mondiale con la pandemia.

Siamo nelle mani di folli. Putin che ha bisogno un po' del lettone di Arcore per placare i bollenti spiriti, la Cina che sono alieni, e l'America di Biden che è nel periodo di massimo degrado possibile nella storia dell'umanità.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gli alieni gialli non aspettano altro. Già si sono preparati il terreno della crisi mondiale con la pandemia.
> 
> Siamo nelle mani di folli. Putin che ha bisogno un po' del lettone di Arcore per placare i bollenti spiriti, la Cina che sono alieni, e l'America di Biden che è nel periodo di massimo degrado possibile nella storia dell'umanità.


Il problema è che noi occidentali viviamo abbastanza nella bambagia.

Ad est, la maggior parte della gente, no.

Abbiamo molto più da perdere noi.

Sarò condizionato dal momento ( anzi, di sicuro), ma ho le stesse pessime sensazioni che avevo a dicembre 2019


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Qualche giorno fa, stavo per scrivere un post, poi l' ho cancellato perchè mi sembrava fantasioso.
> 
> Però, giustamente critichiamo spesso Unione Europea e USA, che per carità, non sono certo verginelle.
> 
> ...


Veramente Putin si era vantato che i primi missili a 20 passa mach era roba loro.. e nel vantarsi ha detto umilmente che altri paesi ( chissà chi? ) diversamente da loro potevano approfittarne..
Quindi rasserenati se vuoi cercati intervista


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gli alieni gialli non aspettano altro. Già si sono preparati il terreno della crisi mondiale con la pandemia.
> 
> Siamo nelle mani di folli. Putin che ha bisogno un po' del lettone di Arcore per placare i bollenti spiriti, la Cina che sono alieni, e l'America di Biden che è nel periodo di massimo degrado possibile nella storia dell'umanità.


La mia preoccupazione è che in caso di "sconfitta" per la questione Ucraina, con gli alieni pronti ad invadere Taiwan a quel punto c'è il rischio che Bidet che pur di non subire un'altra sconfitta, manda una bella flotta a proteggere Taiwan.. occhio. Noi di Tawain non ci frega nulla che sta a Marte, ma inevitabilmente saremmo trascinati dentro il vortice per quella cacca di NATO.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Veramente Putin si era vantato che i primi missili a 20 passa mach era roba loro.. e nel vantarsi ha detto umilmente che altri paesi ( chissà chi? ) diversamente da loro potevano approfittarne..
> Quindi rasserenati se vuoi cercati intervista


No no, la ricordo benissimo!

Epidemie, spazio, corpo umano e guerre Mondiali sono tra i miei più grossi interessi ( da amatore eh) dopo Milan e f*ga.

Ricordo benissimo l' intervista.

Ma come ho già scritto, l' America spende quanto Cina Russia e Europa messi insieme nel settore militare, chissà che diavolerie hanno in serbo se servissero.


----------



## Marilson (21 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Domani l' Austria ci attacca per riprendersi l' Alto Adige



purtroppo situazione ben diversa. Come gia' detto innumerevoli volte, l'ucraina e' un aborto amministrativo senza capo ne' coda. Per dire, la Crimea fu regalata all'ucraina nel 1954 da Krushev, che era mezzo ucraino lui stesso, per celebrare un trattato vecchio di 300 anni in cui la Crimea divenne formalmente un vassallato russo. Crimea e Donbass territori da sempre russi con maggioranza russofona. 

Sebbene l'alto adige sia stato artificialmente mantenuto come un territorio germanofono, anziche' italianizzarlo, si ricorda che non ci sono stati concessioni o regali dall'austria ma l'alto adige ce lo siamo preso noi con il fucile in mano. E gia' gli' e' andata bene con l'armistizio del 4 Novembre altrimenti ci prendavamo qualcosaltro pure.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di Putin alla nazione che sembra avviare in modo definitvo le operazioni di guerra.
> 
> "La situazione nel Donbass è estremamente critica. L'Ucraina è parte integrante della storia russa, territori parte dell'Impero russo.
> Lenin è stato il creatore e l'architetto dell'Ucraina e aveva un interesse particolare anche per il Donbass."
> ...



e l' Europa era dell' Impero Romano. Invadiamo la Gallia e riprendiamoci Costantinopoli


----------



## Mika (21 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> purtroppo situazione ben diversa. Come gia' detto innumerevoli volte, l'ucraina e' un aborto amministrativo senza capo ne' coda. Per dire, la Crimea fu regalata all'ucraina nel 1954 da Krushev, che era mezzo ucraino lui stesso, per celebrare un trattato vecchio di 300 anni in cui la Crimea divenne formalmente un vassallato russo. Crimea e Donbass territori da sempre russi con maggioranza russofona.
> 
> Sebbene l'alto adige sia stato artificialmente mantenuto come un territorio germanofono, anziche' italianizzarlo, si ricorda che non ci sono stati concessioni o regali dall'austria ma l'alto adige ce lo siamo preso noi con il fucile in mano. E gia' gli' e' andata bene con l'armistizio del 4 Novembre altrimenti ci prendavamo qualcosaltro pure.


Mi pare il Tirolo completo e forse anche Innsbruck, ma potrei sbagliarmi.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> purtroppo situazione ben diversa. Come gia' detto innumerevoli volte, l'ucraina e' un aborto amministrativo senza capo ne' coda. Per dire, la Crimea fu regalata all'ucraina nel 1954 da Krushev, che era mezzo ucraino lui stesso, per celebrare un trattato vecchio di 300 anni in cui la Crimea divenne formalmente un vassallato russo. Crimea e Donbass territori da sempre russi con maggioranza russofona.
> 
> Sebbene l'alto adige sia stato artificialmente mantenuto come un territorio germanofono, anziche' italianizzarlo, si ricorda che non ci sono stati concessioni o regali dall'austria ma l'alto adige ce lo siamo preso noi con il fucile in mano. E gia' gli' e' andata bene con l'armistizio del 4 Novembre altrimenti ci prendavamo qualcosaltro pure.



Beh, ma tutto diventa opinabile se andasse come dici tu.

L' Ucraina era ed è uno stato sovrano, riconosciuto da tutti.

Se iniziamo a mettere in dubbio tutto, vale qualunque cosa.

Lo sai benissimo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quindi non succederà nulla? Sanzioni e torneranno a Mosca?


Sicuramente, se guerrà sarà, resterà un affare Russia-Ucraina.
Ma anche qualora la russia scegliesse di occupare parte del territorio ucraino, non me li vedo andare oltre le repubbliche filorusse e al limite chiudere il mar d'azov e puntare Mariupol, toh, al massimo.
Già puntare Odessa lo vedo molto improbabile, i costi di una guerra in un territorio assolutamente ostile salgono esponenzialmente così come il costo reputazionale ed economico. 
Per non parlare di Kiev e una invasione su larga scala...
Io credo che alla fine la "guerra" ci sarà, ma semplicemente le truppe russe occuperanno le repubbliche separatiste che di fatto sono russe già da anni e anni.
Al limite qualcosina in più, ma roba davvero limitata.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> No no, la ricordo benissimo!
> 
> Epidemie, spazio, corpo umano e guerre Mondiali sono tra i miei più grossi interessi ( da amatore eh) dopo Milan e f*ga.
> 
> ...


Bhe visto che hai elencato anche lo spazio..
alcune voci parlano di armi in grado di fare male ai cosiddetti "ufo" e il loro cambio di rotta ( ammettere finalmente che sono oggetti e che qualcuno li piloti!) non è un gran segno..Roba che scendono e la propaganda dice che sono i nuovi cattivoni


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sicuramente, se guerrà sarà, resterà un affare Russia-Ucraina.
> Ma anche qualora la russia scegliesse di occupare parte del territorio ucraino, non me li vedo andare oltre le repubbliche filorusse e al limite chiudere il mar d'azov e puntare Mariupol, toh, al massimo.
> Già puntare Odessa lo vedo molto improbabile, i costi di una guerra in un territorio assolutamente ostile salgono esponenzialmente così come il costo reputazionale ed economico.
> Per non parlare di Kiev e una invasione su larga scala...
> ...


Praticamente tutto sto casino, per nulla?

Cosa otterrebbe la Russia di tangibile nel tuo racconto, a parte una marea di sanzioni che come detto da te prima distruggeranno la loro economia?

Quale è il fine?


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Bhe visto che hai elencato anche lo spazio..
> alcune voci parlano di armi in grado di fare male ai cosiddetti "ufo" e il loro cambio di rotta ( ammettere finalmente che sono oggetti e che qualcuno li piloti!) non è un gran segno..Roba che scendono e la propaganda dice che sono i nuovi cattivoni


ahahahahah

Sono un credente degli "alieni", profondo.

Ma dubito che arrivino sulla Terra, ma sono sicurissimo da qualche parte a miliardi di chilometri ci siano, cosi come ci siamo noi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> purtroppo situazione ben diversa. Come gia' detto innumerevoli volte, l'ucraina e' un aborto amministrativo senza capo ne' coda. Per dire, la Crimea fu regalata all'ucraina nel 1954 da Krushev, che era mezzo ucraino lui stesso, per celebrare un trattato vecchio di 300 anni in cui la Crimea divenne formalmente un vassallato russo. Crimea e Donbass territori da sempre russi con maggioranza russofona.
> 
> Sebbene l'alto adige sia stato artificialmente mantenuto come un territorio germanofono, anziche' italianizzarlo, si ricorda che non ci sono stati concessioni o regali dall'austria ma l'alto adige ce lo siamo preso noi con il fucile in mano. E gia' gli' e' andata bene con l'armistizio del 4 Novembre altrimenti ci prendavamo qualcosaltro pure.



si ma legalmente parlando tutto quello che dici, tutto vero e rispettabilissimo, vale zero. L'Ucraina è uno stato sovrano, riconosciuto dalla Russia e da tutti i paesi del Mondo. Putin gioca a risiko in barba a ogni trattato internazionale. non c'è tanto da aggiungere, come se domani invadiamo la Corsica perchè è Italica


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> ahahahahah
> 
> Sono un credente degli "alieni", profondo.
> 
> Ma dubito che arrivino sulla Terra, ma sono sicurissimo da qualche parte a miliardi di chilometri ci siano, cosi come ci siamo noi.


alle prime bombe atomiche dovranno salvare qualcuno.. se no non ci rimane niente 
p.s. io credo solo in Dio 
perché ho solo la fede per crederci 
diversamente dal lavaggio del cervello e del complotto che fanno usare la parola"credere" su una cosa che viene rappresentato come " oggetto volante non identificato" alias ufo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Febbraio 2022)

Con ste dichiarazioni ne esce malissimo a mio avviso, finché tirava fuori i discorsi sulla Nato e la sua avanzata nessuno poteva dargli torto, ma adesso?


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> alle prime bombe atomiche dovranno salvare qualcuno.. se no non ci rimane niente



Credo che come noi, qualunque altro popolo dell' universo abbia problemi a spostarsi di migliaia di anni luce,

Va tranquillo, cerca di salvarti da solo, non aspettare gli omini verdi


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2022)

Discorso completamente folle di Putin per giustificare l'aggressione di uno stato sovrano. 
Piaccia o no OGGI L'Ucraina è indipendente ed è uno stato libero di perseguire i suoi obiettivi, se vogliono entrare nella NATO e nell'UE non sono affari della Russia. Pazzesco anche solo pensare di giustificare Putin che sta pensando di invadere una nazione INDIPENDENTE.


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Praticamente tutto sto casino, per nulla?
> 
> Cosa otterrebbe la Russia di tangibile nel tuo racconto, a parte una marea di sanzioni che come detto da te prima distruggeranno la loro economia?
> 
> Quale è il fine?


La russia sta semplicemente rispondendo ad una "offensiva non militare" orchestrata da Washington.
Il loro fine ultimo strategico è garantirsi che in Ucraina non ci sia un regime allineato alla Nato, perchè in quel caso la loro cintura di sicurezza antichissima sarebbe distrutta. 
Non è che la Russia minaccia l'Ucraina così, perchè vuole più territorio.
Semplicemente lo fa perchè si sente minacciata a propria volta dall'assertività NATO nell'est europa.
Da questa partita, la Russia uscirà con una Ucraina non NATO.
Se il prezzo da pagare saranno le sanzioni (che ripeto, sono una luce verde di fatto), Mosca le pagherà perchè l'Ucraina neutrale è molto molto piu importante.
Da questo punto di vista, la mossa strategica USA è insolitamente lucida.
Parlano a nuora perchè suocera (Cina) intenda.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Febbraio 2022)

ma nulla da dire sui civili che venivano colpiti mentre stavano andando in Russia!?


----------



## Marilson (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> come se domani invadiamo la Corsica perchè è Italica



 a che ora si parte?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La russia sta semplicemente rispondendo ad una "offensiva non militare" orchestrata da Washington.
> Il loro fine ultimo strategico è garantirsi che in Ucraina non ci sia un regime allineato alla Nato, perchè in quel caso la loro cintura di sicurezza antichissima sarebbe distrutta.
> Non è che la Russia minaccia l'Ucraina così, perchè vuole più territorio.
> Semplicemente lo fa perchè si sente minacciata a propria volta dall'assertività NATO nell'est europa.
> ...


la parte della Russia la condivido..
non condivido la questione USA 
non sono assolutamente ottimista che si lasceranno passare questa occasione per fare i finti paladini della giustizia...


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Febbraio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> la parte della Russia la condivido..
> non condivido la questione USA
> non sono assolutamente ottimista che si lasceranno passare questa occasione per fare i finti paladini della giustizia...


Come la giustifichi agli occhi dell'opinione pubblica un intervento armato in Ucraina (che, bada bene, se collegato ad un invasione russa significa terza guerra mondiale) dopo che ci hai messo un decennio buono per metterti alle spalle le avventure in oriente che ti hanno messo praticamente in ginocchio l'economia e hanno portato alla morte migliaia di soldati americani per nulla?
Non è praticabile, minimamente.


----------



## kekkopot (21 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Praticamente dopo aver riconosciuto il Donbass come stato indipendente, la Russia potrà invadere l' Ucraina, perchè di fatto, per la loro legge loro non stanno invadendo l' Ucraina, ma stanno entrando e benaccetti, nel Donbass
> 
> Sicuramente io avrò detto una kakata che non c' entra una sega, ma lo ribadisco: * con l' occidente che vuole diventare green, questi dell' est hanno molto meno da perdere.*


Premetto che non è una critica: ma quale sarebbe il nesso tra invadere l'Ucraina e la questione green dell'occidente?


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Come la giustifichi agli occhi dell'opinione pubblica un intervento armato in Ucraina (che, bada bene, se collegato ad un invasione russa significa terza guerra mondiale) dopo che ci hai messo un decennio buono per metterti alle spalle le avventure in oriente che ti hanno messo praticamente in ginocchio l'economia e hanno portato alla morte migliaia di soldati americani per nulla?
> Non è praticabile, minimamente.


Ci si mette poco fidati. Già da giorni qui siamo sul 50/50 riguardo un eventuale impegno militare a favore dell'Ucraina, molti media già ne parlano.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Come la giustifichi agli occhi dell'opinione pubblica un intervento armato in Ucraina (che, bada bene, se collegato ad un invasione russa significa terza guerra mondiale) dopo che ci hai messo un decennio buono per metterti alle spalle le avventure in oriente che ti hanno messo praticamente in ginocchio l'economia e hanno portato alla morte migliaia di soldati americani per nulla?
> Non è praticabile, minimamente.


Si ok ma neanche i morti che votano Biden erano praticabili, impensabile aggiungerei  forse forse.. l'hanno messo lì apposta.. no ??


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Premetto che non è una critica: ma quale sarebbe il nesso tra invadere l'Ucraina e la questione green dell'occidente?



Un buon 30/40 % del PIL russo viene dalla vendita di combustibili fossili ( petrolio e gas)

Gli abbiamo di fatto annunciato che il pianeta punta a quasi decimarne l' uso nel giro di 10/20 anni.

Per loro sarà la fame e il disastro sociale.

Quindi, non so quale sia il fine, ma il piano immagino l' abbiano in testa solo loro.

Comunque la mia era solo un' idea, non ritengo certo di farla passare come verità.

Dico solo, che non è un aspetto da sottovalutare.


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ci si mette poco fidati. Già da giorni qui siamo sul 50/50 riguardo un eventuale impegno militare a favore dell'Ucraina, molti media già ne parlano.


Al massimo si parla di vendere armi e mandare istruttori militari, che è un sostegno "depotenziato".
Da qui a mandare boots on the ground, trovami uno in italia che sia favorevole.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Febbraio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Premetto che non è una critica: ma quale sarebbe il nesso tra invadere l'Ucraina e la questione green dell'occidente?


Cessa il gas all'occidente


----------



## kekkopot (21 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Un buon 30/40 % del PIL russo viene dalla vendita di combustibili fossili ( petrolio e gas)
> 
> Gli abbiamo di fatto annunciato che il pianeta punta a quasi decimarne l' uso nel giro di 10/20 anni.
> 
> Per loro sarà la fame e il disastro sociale.


Si, quello l'avevo intuito. Ma cosa può dare in più l'Ucraina? Non conosco molto bene il terriorio devo ammettere...


----------



## Mika (21 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ci si mette poco fidati. Già da giorni qui siamo sul 50/50 riguardo un eventuale impegno militare a favore dell'Ucraina, molti media già ne parlano.


Se la Russia invade l'Ucraina i media e l'opinione pubblica USA appoggeranno Biden nella scelta di rispondere con le armi, perché passano dalla parte dei liberatori modello Seconda Guerra mondiale.


----------



## kekkopot (21 Febbraio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Cessa il gas all'occidente


Vedi sotto


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Si, quello l'avevo intuito. Ma cosa può dare in più l'Ucraina? Non conosco molto bene il terriorio devo ammettere...


No no non ho idea.

Dire che la Russia abbia il pensiero che vogliamo di fatto vivere senza combustibili fossili non intendo che trovo i collegamenti.

Ma dico solo, cosi, mia idea, che non può essere un fattore trascurabile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di Putin alla nazione che sembra avviare in modo definitvo le operazioni di guerra.
> 
> "La situazione nel Donbass è estremamente critica. L'Ucraina è parte integrante della storia russa, territori parte dell'Impero russo.
> Lenin è stato il creatore e l'architetto dell'Ucraina e aveva un interesse particolare anche per il Donbass."
> ...




*Putin: "L'Ucraina è una colonia americana con un regime fantoccio.
Se entrasse nella Nato l'Ucraina sarebbe una minaccia alla nostra sicurezza. Se avesse armi di distruzione di massa la situazione cambierebbe drasticamente
Cerca di entrare in conflitto con noi, ci son terroristi nel Paese sostenuti e incoraggiati dalla comunità internazionale, con condizioni a beneficio dell'Ucraina."*


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Al massimo si parla di vendere armi e mandare istruttori militari, che è un sostegno "depotenziato".
> Da qui a mandare boots on the ground, trovami uno in italia che sia favorevole.


Sai bene che una eventuale aggressione dell'Ucraina comporterebbe una destabilizzazione generale degli equilibri geopolitici.
La NATO ipotizziamo stia a guardare, cosa accadrebbe in caso di genocidio del popolo ucraino? Cosa accadrebbe nel caso Zelensky in esilio chieda aiuto alla NATO per fermare l'oppressione del popolo ucraino?
In secondo luogo, ammettiamo che la NATO faccia poco o nulla, La Cina potrebbe iniziare a considerare l'occupazione di Taiwan vedendo una NATO così poco vogliosa di lanciarsi in un qualsiasi conflitto.

Questa guerra apre scenari imprevedibili, per il bene di tutto il mondo andrebbe fermata.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sai bene che una eventuale aggressione dell'Ucraina comporterebbe una destabilizzazione generale degli equilibri geopolitici.
> La NATO ipotizziamo stia a guardare, cosa accadrebbe in caso di genocidio del popolo ucraino? Cosa accadrebbe nel caso Zelensky in esilio chieda aiuto alla NATO per fermare l'oppressione del popolo ucraino?
> In secondo luogo, ammettiamo che la NATO faccia poco o nulla, La Cina potrebbe iniziare a considerare l'occupazione di Taiwan vedendo una NATO così poco vogliosa di lanciarsi in un qualsiasi conflitto.
> 
> Questa guerra apre scenari imprevedibili, per il bene di tutto il mondo andrebbe fermata.


Preoccupazione legittima.

Ma solo un appunto: devi eliminare il concetto di NATO da questa teoria.

La Nato è un patto difensivo, e l' Ucraina non è nella NATO

Chiunque aiutasse l' Ucraina, lo farebbe "in proprio", non in quanto NATO

Che poi possano essere tutti d' accordo nell' aiutarla ok, ma la NATO difende soltanto paesi NATO, di fatto.


----------



## 7vinte (21 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin: "L'Ucraina è una colonia americana con un regime fantoccio.
> Se entrasse nella Nato l'Ucraina sarebbe una minaccia alla nostra sicurezza. Se avesse armi di distruzione di massa la situazione cambierebbe drasticamente
> Cerca di entrare in conflitto con noi, ci son terroristi nel Paese sostenuti e incoraggiati dalla comunità internazionale, con condizioni a beneficio dell'Ucraina."*


Ha praticamente fatto capire che ci sarà un'invasione totale


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2022)

Secondo me alla fine di tutto, ed è una mia personale opinione, tutto sto "casino" non ha nulla a che fare con la NATO, energia economia interesse ecc.. dopo aver ascoltato le parole di Putin stasera, sono convinto che è solo un capriccio suo personale. Ormai è lì dal 2000, arrivati ad una certa età hai l'ego che inizia a darti alla testa. Ha 70 anni.. qualcosa deve fare per essere ricordato. Il totalitarismo è un'arma a doppio taglio poi ti porta davvero fuori di giri..


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sai bene che una eventuale aggressione dell'Ucraina comporterebbe una destabilizzazione generale degli equilibri geopolitici.
> La NATO ipotizziamo stia a guardare, cosa accadrebbe in caso di genocidio del popolo ucraino? Cosa accadrebbe nel caso Zelensky in esilio chieda aiuto alla NATO per fermare l'oppressione del popolo ucraino?
> In secondo luogo, ammettiamo che la NATO faccia poco o nulla, *La Cina potrebbe iniziare a considerare l'occupazione di Taiwan vedendo una NATO così poco vogliosa di lanciarsi in un qualsiasi conflitto.*
> 
> Questa guerra apre scenari imprevedibili, per il bene di tutto il mondo andrebbe fermata.


Bravissimo, il punto focale è quello.
Gli USA faranno vedere che anche per un paese non alleato sono disposti a spendersi diplomaticamente e mettere sanzioni pesantissime.
Si tratta di un messaggio forte proprio alla cina: provate a rompere le palle su taiwan e avete finito di esportare roba, vi chiudo le fabbriche in america e chiudo le mie filiali in cina e soprattutto vi strangolo nello stretto di malacca, perchè i mari sono roba mia. 
In caso di genocidio degli Ucraini (praticamente impossibile, etnicamente sono praticamente russi), ti chiedo: cosa fece il mondo quando i carriarmati sovietici entrarono in ungheria, cecoslovacchia, afghanistan? Niente.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin: "L'Ucraina è una colonia americana con un regime fantoccio.
> Se entrasse nella Nato l'Ucraina sarebbe una minaccia alla nostra sicurezza. Se avesse armi di distruzione di massa la situazione cambierebbe drasticamente
> Cerca di entrare in conflitto con noi, ci son terroristi nel Paese sostenuti e incoraggiati dalla comunità internazionale, con condizioni a beneficio dell'Ucraina."*


Il fatto è che non sta mentendo


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Preoccupazione legittima.
> 
> Ma solo un appunto: devi eliminare il concetto di NATO da questa teoria.
> 
> ...


Non è così semplice, non basta dire eh ma è un alleanza difensiva. Se gli americani e l'UK intervengono militarmente per mettersi in mezzo come forza di "pace" interposta tra le due fazioni e vengono attaccati eccolo là che scatta l'attacco alle forze armate NATO.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Praticamente dopo aver riconosciuto il Donbass come stato indipendente, la Russia potrà invadere l' Ucraina, perchè di fatto, per la loro legge loro non stanno invadendo l' Ucraina, ma stanno entrando e benaccetti, nel Donbass
> 
> Sicuramente io avrò detto una kakata che non c' entra una sega, ma lo ribadisco: con l' occidente che vuole diventare green, questi dell' est hanno molto meno da perdere.


Non credo proprio possa invadere l’ucraina e sottometterla, scatenerebbe davvero una guerra mondiale. Annetterà le porzioni di Ucraina russe che si sono già staccate. La popolazione di quelle parti è russa e vogliono essere russi.
La situazione è complicata e andrebbe approfondita la storia russa per capire meglio certi contesti. Fondamentante l’ucraina non esiste. Poi ci sono una serie di posizioni politiche da rispettare, Putin non puoi permettersi di avere la nato alle porte, questo mi sembra chiaro.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin: "L'Ucraina è una colonia americana con un regime fantoccio.
> Se entrasse nella Nato l'Ucraina sarebbe una minaccia alla nostra sicurezza. Se avesse armi di distruzione di massa la situazione cambierebbe drasticamente
> Cerca di entrare in conflitto con noi, ci son terroristi nel Paese sostenuti e incoraggiati dalla comunità internazionale, con condizioni a beneficio dell'Ucraina."*


L'Ultima parte sembra Bush prima di invadere l'Iraq.. praticamente sono tutti uguali


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Preoccupazione legittima.
> 
> Ma solo un appunto: devi eliminare il concetto di NATO da questa teoria.
> 
> ...


Almeno una volta era così...
Ora è assai offensiva malgrado i trattati


----------



## hakaishin (21 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin: L'Ucraina non è mai stato un vero stato. Contaminato da virus del nazionalismo e della corruzione.*


Qua ha ragione…


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Bravissimo, il punto focale è quello.
> Gli USA faranno vedere che anche per un paese non alleato sono disposti a spendersi diplomaticamente e mettere sanzioni pesantissime.
> Si tratta di un messaggio forte proprio alla cina: provate a rompere le palle su taiwan e avete finito di esportare roba, vi chiudo le fabbriche in america e chiudo le mie filiali in cina e soprattutto vi strangolo nello stretto di malacca, perchè i mari sono roba mia.
> In caso di genocidio degli Ucraini (praticamente impossibile, etnicamente sono praticamente russi), ti chiedo: cosa fece il mondo quando i carriarmati sovietici entrarono in ungheria, cecoslovacchia, afghanistan? Niente.


Siamo in un momento diverso oggi però, non possiamo prevedere il futuro, questa situazione è preoccupante non si può dire il contrario.


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio possa invadere l’ucraina e sottometterla, scatenerebbe davvero una guerra mondiale. Annetterà le porzioni di Ucraina russe che si sono già staccate. La popolazione di quelle parti è russa e vogliono essere russi.
> La situazione è complicata e andrebbe approfondita la storia russa per capire meglio certi contesti. Fondamentante l’ucraina non esiste. Poi ci sono una serie di posizioni politiche da rispettare, Putin non puoi permettersi di avere la nato alle porte, questo mi sembra chiaro.


Esattamente.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Domani l' Austria ci attacca per riprendersi l' Alto Adige


No raga non funziona così…


----------



## ILMAGO (21 Febbraio 2022)

Ad ogni modo vedere che nel 2022 esistano ancora guerre o potenziali tali è veramente assurdo. Siamo riusciti a sconfiggere la schiavitu ma non le guerre. Chissà quanto tempo dovrà ancora passare. Putin è un soggetto pericoloso, se non è questa sarà per la prossima, ma ha ambizioni pericolose.


----------



## joker07 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Bravissimo, il punto focale è quello.
> Gli USA faranno vedere che anche per un paese non alleato sono disposti a spendersi diplomaticamente e mettere sanzioni pesantissime.
> Si tratta di un messaggio forte proprio alla cina: provate a rompere le palle su taiwan e avete finito di esportare roba, vi chiudo le fabbriche in america e chiudo le mie filiali in cina e soprattutto vi strangolo nello stretto di malacca, perchè i mari sono roba mia.
> In caso di genocidio degli Ucraini (praticamente impossibile, etnicamente sono praticamente russi), ti chiedo: cosa fece il mondo quando i carriarmati sovietici entrarono in ungheria, cecoslovacchia, afghanistan? Niente.


Cosa ne pensi riguardo al gasdotto nel mar Baltico recentemente costruito, ma non aperto non si sa bene perché, che collega Russia a Germania e costruzioni di basi antimissilistiche usa nei paesi dell'est Europa? Che evoluzione ci potrebbe essere per l'occidente e a livello mondiale ?


----------



## hakaishin (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> e l' Europa era dell' Impero Romano. Invadiamo la Gallia e riprendiamoci Costantinopoli


Ma che discorsi sono?
Sono esempi assurdi che non c’entrano nulla con la questione


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Febbraio 2022)

per me Putin bluffa. Insomma le guerre si vincono e si perdono prima di iniziarle e tutti gli indizi dicono che chi ci perde tanto da una invasione Ucraina è la Russia e chi ci guadagna sono gli USA: 

- Putin si porterebbe la guerra a due passi dal confine dando il pretesto a truppe NATO di militarizzare ancora di più i suoi confini. Probabilmente gioca sul fatto che un rapida invasione non avrebbe risposta militare NATO, a buon ragione, ma questo non eviterebbe la militarizzazione massiccia di tutte le aree limitrofe, dai paesi baltici, alla polonia, alla romania e magari all'ovest ucraino. L'Ucraina è per altro una nazione di 50 milioni di abitanti, occuparla non sarebbe certo facile, soprattutto mantenere una occupazione. Tutta l'area centro-occidentale è fortemente pro-Ukraina/NATO/EU. Al massimo potrebbe occupare la parte orientale e meridionale e truppe NATO si muoverebbero nell'area occidentale. 
- Gli USA dipendono ZERO dalla Russia, che ricordiamo, nonostante la grandeur di Putin, è un Paese con il PIL dell' Italia completamente insignificante per gli USA (a differenza che ne so della Cina dove le economie sono molto interconnesse). 
- La guerra farebbe partire sanzioni immani alla Russia come la non intercambiabilità del Rubblo, l'uscita dallo SWIFT ecc...
- Questione GAS: Putin non potrebbe nemmeno giocare sulla questione GAS. E' vero che se chiudono i rubinetti noi Europei siamo nel panico, ma la Russia semplicemente collasserebbe. parlo di un bilancio di stato che non avrebbe più le risorse per pagare le pensioni. Non mi sembra una via percorribile da Putin. Inoltre darebbe il via a un Piano Marshall energetico per dipendere sempre meno dal gas russo. Non una grande idea per Putin. 


Alla fine chi non vuole una guerra, e PUTIN gioca su questo, siamo proprio noi Europei. Germania in primis che sarebbe estremamente danneggiata dalla controsanzioni Russe al suo export e da eventuali fermi nelle forniture di GAS. Anche noi Italia abbiamo forti interessi a mantenere lo status quo. Non so come andrà a finire, ma fosse per gli americani solamente, la corda sarebbe già stata tirata da un pezzo.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio possa invadere l’ucraina e sottometterla, scatenerebbe davvero una guerra mondiale. Annetterà le porzioni di Ucraina russe che si sono già staccate. La popolazione di quelle parti è russa e vogliono essere russi.
> La situazione è complicata e andrebbe approfondita la storia russa per capire meglio certi contesti. Fondamentante l’ucraina non esiste. Poi ci sono una serie di posizioni politiche da rispettare, Putin non puoi permettersi di avere la nato alle porte, questo mi sembra chiaro.


L' Ucraina non esisterà come dici tu.

Ma un ucraino, esiste di sicuro


----------



## Djici (21 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sai bene che una eventuale aggressione dell'Ucraina comporterebbe una destabilizzazione generale degli equilibri geopolitici.
> La NATO ipotizziamo stia a guardare, cosa accadrebbe in caso di genocidio del popolo ucraino? Cosa accadrebbe nel caso Zelensky in esilio chieda aiuto alla NATO per fermare l'oppressione del popolo ucraino?
> In secondo luogo, ammettiamo che la NATO faccia poco o nulla, La Cina potrebbe iniziare a considerare l'occupazione di Taiwan vedendo una NATO così poco vogliosa di lanciarsi in un qualsiasi conflitto.
> 
> Questa guerra apre scenari imprevedibili, per il bene di tutto il mondo andrebbe fermata.


La penso esattamente come te.
Inoltre non aiutare l'Ucraina se chiedesse aiuto non sarebbe di certo un bel segnale.
La nato dimostrerebbe inferiorità rispetto alla Russia... E dimostrerebbe anche che preferisce lasciare morire altri per non avere problemi...
Qualsiasi altro paese ci penserebbe 2 volte prima di chiedere l'ingresso nella Nato.
Perché se non entra velocemente c'è il rischio che la Russia lo faccia fuori prima di entrare.

Per me e una cosa folle, inconcepibile.
E sarebbe pure folle quello che sto per scrivere... Ma non penso che sia un bene lasciare la Russia fare quello che gli pare... Anche se non avrei voglia di una terza guerra mondiale.
Non la vorrei nemmeno se fosse scatenata in oriente... Immaginate bene come non la vorrei vivere così vicino.
Perché l'Ucraina e vicina. E saremo anche noi dentro. Bruxelles, Parigi, Roma, Milano... Tutte città che potrebbero essere colpite dalla Russia in caso di pazzia.
Non e che se le suonano solo sul territorio ucraino.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh, ma tutto diventa opinabile se andasse come dici tu.
> 
> L' Ucraina era ed è uno stato sovrano, riconosciuto da tutti.
> 
> ...


Vero ma quando tu crei aborti politici e geopolitici (come israele) poi succede questo, e ci sono le guerre, e la gente muore ecc.
Guarda quello che è successo in Kosovo. Non rispettare la storia la cultura, l’etnia di un popolo porta a questo. La Serbia era uno stato sovrano è riconosciuto da tutti ma poi il Kosovo si è reso indipendente ed è stato riconosciuto da molti. Perché questo secondo te?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Febbraio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Ad ogni modo vedere che nel 2022 esistano ancora guerre o potenziali tali è veramente assurdo. Siamo riusciti a sconfiggere la schiavitu ma non le guerre. Chissà quanto tempo dovrà ancora passare. Putin è un soggetto pericoloso, se non è questa sarà per la prossima, ma ha ambizioni pericolose.


per quel che mi riguarda.. io vedo persone che si dannano la vita per un pezzo di carta insignificante.. questo perché sono sicurissimo che quest'ultimi ( li dobbiamo chiamare nobili o figli de ???) questi fogli e confort se lo fanno a gratis! questo non è essere schiavi di un sistema marcio !? per me si !!!


----------



## 7vinte (21 Febbraio 2022)

Evacuate Sheva


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

comunque potrebbe esserci anche un'altra lettura, non guerrafondaia
la Crimea è stata annessa, qui invece semplicemente si riconoscono come territori indipendenti che poi è quello richiesto dalla popolazione locale tramite referendum
non riconosciuto a livello internazionale, la volontà popolare è quella e non c'è resistenza locale da anni ai separatisti
quindi se l'Ucraina non farà nulla di avventato in quelle due regioni non succederà niente, non penso sarà la Russia a intervenire per prima
che poi la Russia da sempre ha chiesto a Kiev di riconoscere quei territori con delle autonomie speciali, mai voluto farli diventare territori russi, mentre i governi manovrati dall'Occidente hanno sempre fatto muso duro dal 2014
tutto a spese della popolazione locale con morti, feriti, vita sotto gli spari, carenza di servizi pubblici, occupazione scarsa e malpagata


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Vero ma quando tu crei aborti politici e geopolitici (come israele) poi succede questo, e ci sono le guerre, e la gente muore ecc.
> Guarda quello che è successo in Kosovo. Non rispettare la storia la cultura, l’etnia di un popolo porta a questo. La Serbia era uno stato sovrano è riconosciuto da tutti ma poi il Kosovo si è reso indipendente ed è stato riconosciuto da molti. Perché questo secondo te?


Non lo so, per carità il mondo è complicato.

comunque questo clima che si sta creando in questa precisa situazione, non mi piace per nulla

Vedremo


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Febbraio 2022)

joker07 ha scritto:


> Cosa ne pensi riguardo al gasdotto nel mar Baltico recentemente costruito, ma non aperto non si sa bene perché, che collega Russia a Germania e costruzioni di basi antimissilistiche usa nei paesi dell'est Europa? Che evoluzione ci potrebbe essere per l'occidente e a livello mondiale ?


Domanda da convegno di 2-3 ore amico mio.
Ti dico solo una cosa secondo me molto importante: la Germania è di gran lunga la potenza europea più vicina alla russia (pensate a Schroder 20 anni fa) e che meno interesse ha a seguire pedissequamente i dettami di Washington.
I missili sono uno strumento negoziale: si mettono per promettere di toglierli dietro compenso.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> per me Putin bluffa. Insomma le guerre si vincono e si perdono prima di iniziarle e tutti gli indizi dicono che chi ci perde tanto da una invasione Ucraina è la Russia e chi ci guadagna sono gli USA:
> 
> - Putin si porterebbe la guerra a due passi dal confine dando il pretesto a truppe NATO di militarizzare ancora di più i suoi confini. Probabilmente gioca sul fatto che un rapida invasione non avrebbe risposta militare NATO, a buon ragione, ma questo non eviterebbe la militarizzazione massiccia di tutte le aree limitrofe, dai paesi baltici, alla polonia, alla romania e magari all'ovest ucraino. L'Ucraina è per altro una nazione di 50 milioni di abitanti, occuparla non sarebbe certo facile, soprattutto mantenere una occupazione. Tutta l'area centro-occidentale è fortemente pro-Ukraina/NATO/EU. Al massimo potrebbe occupare la parte orientale e meridionale e truppe NATO si muoverebbero nell'area occidentale.
> - Gli USA dipendono ZERO dalla Russia, che ricordiamo, nonostante la grandeur di Putin, è un Paese con il PIL dell' Italia completamente insignificante per gli USA (a differenza che ne so della Cina dove le economie sono molto interconnesse).
> ...


Ma il resto del mondo non è mica con noi sai ?
Ehh si non siamo più il centro del mondo
e mi pare evidente da almeno 10 anni..


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Vero ma quando tu crei aborti politici e geopolitici (come israele) poi succede questo, e ci sono le guerre, e la gente muore ecc.
> Guarda quello che è successo in Kosovo. Non rispettare la storia la cultura, l’etnia di un popolo porta a questo. La Serbia era uno stato sovrano è riconosciuto da tutti ma poi il Kosovo si è reso indipendente ed è stato riconosciuto da molti. Perché questo secondo te?


Il popolo ucraino non vuole avere niente a che fare con la Russia, già durante la seconda guerra mondiale accolsero i tedeschi come liberatori praticamente, tanto per dirne una.
I russi hanno sempre trattato gli ucraini come cittadini di serie B, non è strano che preferiscano stare per i fatti loro.
L'ucraina è sovrana ed indipendente, ha il diritto di perseguire la politica estera che ritiene più giusta e se la loro volontà è di avvicinarsi all'Europa o di entrare nella NATO devono essere liberi di farlo.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' Ucraina non esisterà come dici tu.
> 
> Ma un ucraino, esiste di sicuro


Giocatore meraviglioso.
Ma detto questo, l’ucraina come stato non esitare. Metà popolazione praticamente è russa. Intere porzioni di territorio sono russe. Un disastro politico


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Giocatore meraviglioso.
> Ma detto questo, l’ucraina come stato non esitare. Metà popolazione praticamente è russa. Intere porzioni di territorio sono russe. Un disastro politico



si si, non ne dubito

Ci vogliono generazioni e generazioni e ancora generazioni per formare uno stato coeso.

Lo dico sempre in merito all' Unione Europea, ci vorranno 50 anni prima che uno nasca e si senta Europeo, e non Italiano, francese ecc ecc ecc

Non lo metto in dubbio, è sicuramente come dici.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2022)

Scherzandoci su, un po' di rifugiate ucraine le accoglierei volentieri.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non lo so, per carità il mondo è complicato.
> 
> comunque questo clima che si sta creando in questa precisa situazione, non mi piace per nulla
> 
> Vedremo


E su questo hai ragione. Sembra di essere tornati indietro di 100 anni…
Ma questa era una cosa scontata che sapevo sarebbe successo e continuerà nel tempo..


----------



## __king george__ (21 Febbraio 2022)

ma che davvero vuole la 3 guerra mondiale sto babbeo? nel 2022 ancora che fai le guerre Vladimir? ormai le guerre si fanno con le banche..con i grandi gruppi industriali...l'alta finanza...le guerre con le armi è roba vecchia..è roba da dittatorelli come Saddam...

mi sa che lo avevo sopravvalutato..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il popolo ucraino non vuole avere niente a che fare con la Russia, già durante la seconda guerra mondiale accolsero i tedeschi come liberatori praticamente, tanto per dirne una.
> I russi hanno sempre trattato gli ucraini come cittadini di serie B, non è strano che preferiscano stare per i fatti loro.
> L'ucraina è sovrana ed indipendente, ha il diritto di perseguire la politica estera che ritiene più giusta e se la loro volontà è di avvicinarsi all'Europa o di entrare nella NATO devono essere liberi di farlo.


Ma tu lo capisci che non sono liberi di mettere basi nato armati di atomiche vicino all'Ucraina?
per la loro sicurezza e parola di Putin pure la nostra..


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2022)

Però ragazzi, sottovalutate anche un punto cruciale:

Dimentichiamo il passato, e diamo per assodato l' Ucraina sia una Nazione SOVRANA.

Se loro vogliono entrare nella Nato, chi è la Russia per dire che non può?

Chi sono per decidere cosa può o non può fare un altro stato sovrano?

Che pensereste se l' Italia volesse abbandonare la Nato, e la Francia ci minacciasse di invasione per la nostra scelta?

Ripeto, dimentichiamo che l' Ucraina sia mezza russa, stiamo sul legalese.


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Discorso completamente folle di Putin per giustificare l'aggressione di uno stato sovrano.
> Piaccia o no OGGI L'Ucraina è indipendente ed è uno stato libero di perseguire i suoi obiettivi, se vogliono entrare nella NATO e nell'UE non sono affari della Russia. Pazzesco anche solo pensare di giustificare Putin che sta pensando di invadere una nazione INDIPENDENTE.


e che aggressione ha fatto ?
sono giorni e giorni che si limitano a parlare attorno ad un tavolo ovale e videoconferenza
non c'è un soldato russo che va a sparare a Donetsk o Lugansk
sono i soliti che attaccano e difendono nell'area, ovvero separatisti vs Kiev, solo che ora ce ne accorgiamo ma là per 8 anni non hanno mai smesso

sono i governi locali politico-militare nel Donbass stessi a richiedere il riconoscimento


----------



## hakaishin (21 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il popolo ucraino non vuole avere niente a che fare con la Russia, già durante la seconda guerra mondiale accolsero i tedeschi come liberatori praticamente, tanto per dirne una.
> I russi hanno sempre trattato gli ucraini come cittadini di serie B, non è strano che preferiscano stare per i fatti loro.
> L'ucraina è sovrana ed indipendente, ha il diritto di perseguire la politica estera che ritiene più giusta e se la loro volontà è di avvicinarsi all'Europa o di entrare nella NATO devono essere liberi di farlo.


Il popolo ucraino non è la totalità del popolo che sta in Ucraina e la cultura Ucraina non è la totalità del paese. È spaccata in 2 e i russi vogliono stare in Russia. È uno stato sovrano si ma senza senso. Poi ha da sempre governi filo nazisti, basta vedere le rivolte contro Yanukovich nel 2014. Praticamente un criminale e terrorista. Perché non intervengono gli usa in questi casi per importare democrazia?
Anche Cuba era libera di fare ciò che voleva all’epoca della guerra fredda no? Invece ci sono equilibri internazionali da rispettare, equilibri precari, che a volte se rotti, producono anche guerre.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ma tu lo capisci che non sono liberi di mettere basi nato armati di atomiche vicino all'Ucraina?
> per la loro sicurezza e parola di Putin pure la nostra..


La NATO ha già armi nucleari in Germania ed in Italia, la Russia con gli attuali vettori aerei e missilistici è praticamente ad un tiro di schioppo.
Così come la Russia ha la Bielorussia che confina con la Polonia (nazione della NATO) ed è in grado di piazzare li tranquillamente le sue armi nucleari.
Quella dell'espansione NATO verso est è una ragione vera a metà, nel senso che per la Russia è un problema relativo, hanno già la nato al confine con Polonia e paesi baltici.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il popolo ucraino non è la totalità del popolo che sta in Ucraina e la cultura Ucraina non è la totalità del paese. È spaccata in 2 e i russi vogliono stare in Russia. È uno stato sovrano si ma senza senso. Poi ha da sempre governi filo nazisti, basta vedere le rivolte contro Yanukovich nel 2014. Praticamente un criminale e terrorista. Perché non intervengono gli usa in questi casi per importare democrazia?
> Anche Cuba era libera di fare ciò che voleva all’epoca della guerra fredda no? Invece ci sono equilibri internazionali da rispettare, equilibri precari, che a volte se rotti, producono anche guerre.


A Cuba stavano piazzando vettori missilistici in grado di colpire il territorio americano. 
Ormai con la tecnologia di oggi basta e avanza avere le basi in Italia o in Germania per poter colpire la Russia.

L'Ucraina ha una elevata percentuale di russofoni, per lo più collocati in Crimea e nell'est del paese, non per questo l'intero paese deve essere invaso e privato della sua indipendenza.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> si si, non ne dubito
> 
> Ci vogliono generazioni e generazioni e ancora generazioni per formare uno stato coeso.
> 
> ...


Non solo ci vogliono tanti anni come dici tu, ma avrebbero dovuto fare come tanti altri casi dove le rispettive popolazioni venivano espulse.
Sai cosa mi diceva nel 2014 la mia ex fidanzata Ucraina? Diceva che l’ucraina non era adatta ad essere indipendente, è stata una forzatura.
Poi le è di Odessa e quindi completamente russa ed era completamente favorevole all’annessione della Crimea da parte della Russia ed era a favore delle rivolte. Sai che a stento conosce la lingua Ucraina?


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

state vedendo su rai news i servizi sul posto ?

bombardate centrali elettriche, senza luce e quindi senza acqua, senza riscaldamento

gente che va via con i figli solo con il giubbotto

da sabato decine di migliaia stanno lasciando la propria casa 

questa è l'unica tragedia, ma di cui si parla quasi per niente


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e che aggressione ha fatto ?
> sono giorni e giorni che si limitano a parlare attorno ad un tavolo ovale e videoconferenza
> non c'è un soldato russo che va a sparare a Donetsk o Lugansk
> sono i soliti che attaccano e difendono nell'area, ovvero separatisti vs Kiev, solo che ora ce ne accorgiamo ma là per 8 anni non hanno mai smesso
> ...


È palese che la Russia abbia pianificato un Invasione dell'ucraina, il 70% delle loro forze di terra è schierato sul confine ucraino in pieno assetto di guerra, hanno preparato questo da mesi o credi che possa essere fatta un operazione del genere in pochi giorni? 
Hanno speso già milioni per questa operazione, quando le unità sono schierate in assetto di guerra lontane sostanzialmente dalle loro basi permanenti ci sono dei costi non indifferenti, anche solo semplicemente per tenere in piedi la macchina logistica che rifornisce gli uomini ed i mezzi.

Stanno forzando in questo modo L'Ucraina, la minacciano senza mezzi termini al fine di poterne decidere la politica estera e questo non è accettabile.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Però ragazzi, sottovalutate anche un punto cruciale:
> 
> Dimentichiamo il passato, e diamo per assodato l' Ucraina sia una Nazione SOVRANA.
> 
> ...


Appunto e tu credi che ci lascerebbero decidere vero?
Si paga il prezzo di certe scelte. Da sempre. Quello che dici tu è utopia


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È palese che la Russia abbia pianificato un Invasione dell'ucraina, il 70% delle loro forze di terra è schierato sul confine ucraino in pieno assetto di guerra, hanno preparato questo da mesi o credi che possa essere fatta un operazione del genere in pochi giorni?
> Hanno speso già milioni per questa operazione, quando le unità sono schierate in assetto di guerra lontane sostanzialmente dalle loro basi permanenti ci sono dei costi non indifferenti, anche solo semplicemente per tenere in piedi la macchina logistica che rifornisce gli uomini ed i mezzi.
> 
> Stanno forzando in questo modo L'Ucraina, la minacciano senza mezzi termini al fine di poterne decidere la politica estera e questo non è accettabile.


quando hanno annesso la Crimea non c'è stata nessuna guerra, se Kiev non sfonda in Donbass vìolando gli accordi non entra la Russia per me
sanzioni occidentali e controsanzioni russe, senza guerra


----------



## Djici (21 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> No no, la ricordo benissimo!
> 
> Epidemie, spazio, corpo umano e guerre Mondiali sono tra i miei più grossi interessi ( da amatore eh) dopo Milan e f*ga.
> 
> ...


Dai lo sai benissimo che spendere molto non significa spendere bene.
Magari li c'è un Mirabelli che spende i soldi .
O vale solo per il Milan che i soldi non contano nulla perché l'importante e la competenza?

Si scherza eh. Si scherza perché la situazione è drammatica. Ma drammatica per davvero


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2022)

La soluzione migliore sarebbe la cessione delle province russofone alla Russia ma piena indipendenza e libertà di scelta sulla politica estera da parte dell'Ucraina, con l'unico appunto del divieto di schieramento di armi nucleari sul territorio ucraino.


----------



## Mika (21 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Dai lo sai benissimo che spendere molto non significa spendere bene.
> Magari li c'è un Mirabelli che spende i soldi .
> O vale solo per il Milan che i soldi non contano nulla perché l'importanza e la competenza?
> 
> Si scherza eh. Si scherza perché la situazione è drammatica. Ma drammatica per davvero


Ora dobbiamo solo sperare che sia tutto un bluff, ma tutti dobbiamo sperarlo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quando hanno annesso la Crimea non c'è stata nessuna guerra, se Kiev non sfonda in Donbass vìolando gli accordi non entra la Russia per me
> sanzioni occidentali e controsanzioni russe, senza guerra


Spero che non ci sarà alcuna invasione e che possa finire con un accordo che possa tutelare tutti.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A Cuba stavano piazzando vettori missilistici in grado di colpire il territorio americano.
> Ormai con la tecnologia di oggi basta e avanza avere le basi in Italia o in Germania per poter colpire la Russia.
> 
> L'Ucraina ha una elevata percentuale di russofoni, per lo più collocati in Crimea e nell'est del paese, non per questo l'intero paese deve essere invaso e privato della sua indipendenza.


Fidati che i russi in in Ucraina non stanno solo nell’est. Tutto l’oblast di Odessa è russo ad esempio. Tutti siamo liberi fino ad un certo punto. Ma ripeto poi si pagano le conseguenze.

È la stessa situazione di Cuba in salsa moderna, ne più ne meno


----------



## hakaishin (21 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La soluzione migliore sarebbe la cessione delle province russofone alla Russia ma piena indipendenza e libertà di scelta sulla politica estera da parte dell'Ucraina, con l'unico appunto del divieto di schieramento di armi nucleari sul territorio ucraino.


Amen.
Questa sarebbe la soluzione perfetta.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Fidati che i russi in in Ucraina non stanno solo nell’est. Tutto l’oblast di Odessa è russo ad esempio. Tutti siamo liberi fino ad un certo punto. Ma ripeto poi si pagano le conseguenze.
> 
> È la stessa situazione di Cuba in salsa moderna, ne più ne meno









È prevalentemente l'est ad essere russofono. Come ho detto prima, dovrebbero cedere le province con più del 50% di russofono alla Russia. In cambio della totale indipendenza e libertà di azione nella politica estera.


----------



## Viulento (21 Febbraio 2022)

vorrei passare dagli 8.5 miliardi a 4.

grazie.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È prevalentemente l'est ad essere russofono. Come ho detto prima, dovrebbero cedere le province con più del 50% di russofono alla Russia. In cambio della totale indipendenza e libertà di azione nella politica estera.


Renditi conto di cosa rimane dell’Ucraina…


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Renditi conto di cosa rimane dell’Ucraina…


Beh in realtà solo le regioni del Donbass e la Crimea superano il 50% di russofoni le altre si attestano sul 25/35% mentre l'unica che si avvicina è la regione di Odessa al 42%


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Febbraio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> vorrei passare dagli 8.5 miliardi a 4.
> 
> grazie.



Presto sarai accontentato  
Forse forse anche a 2 miliardi


----------



## Viulento (21 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Presto sarai accontentato
> Forse forse anche a 2 miliardi


parecchio drastico, ma me lo farei andar bene. 
non ne posso piu di questo mondo di melda.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> parecchio drastico, ma me lo farei andar bene.
> non ne posso piu di questo mondo di melda.



Immagino tu sia tra il 30% che sopravvive


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

ad ogni modo siamo fuori dal giro che conta, eppure di interessi in gioco ne abbiamo

Biden chiama Macron e Scholz, appena battuta dalle agenzie di stampa

ripeto, si diceva che dopo Merkel sarebbe stato Draghi quello a prendere in mano la situazione

niente di più falso, una persona anche poco esperta come il nuovo cancelliere viene tenuta comunque in considerazione più di Super Mario Draghi

e i giornalisti che si spellavano la lingua di complimenti non proferiscono parola sulla nostra marginalità estera


----------



## Viulento (21 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Immagino tu sia tra il 30% che sopravvive


ci spero, ma accetterei il rischio come per tutti.


----------



## Mika (21 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Immagino tu sia tra il 30% che sopravvive


Dipende poi se chi sopravvive si penta di essere sopravvissuto...


----------



## Mika (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ad ogni modo siamo fuori dal giro che conta, eppure di interessi in gioco ne abbiamo
> 
> Biden chiama Macron e Scholz, appena battuta dalle agenzie di stampa
> 
> ...


Perché Draghi comanda l'Italia, il neo cancelliere comanda la Germania. Non è Draghi a non aver peso è proprio l'Italia a non contare nulla nello scacchiere europeo.


----------



## Djici (21 Febbraio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> ci spero, ma accetterei il rischio come per tutti.


Accettare il rischio per se e "abbastanza semplice".
Molto più difficile acccetarlo per i parenti, fratelli, moglie e figli.


----------



## Djici (21 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Perché Draghi comanda l'Italia, il neo cancelliere comanda la Germania. Non è Draghi a non aver peso è proprio l'Italia a non contare nulla nello scacchiere europeo.


Esatto.
Ci puoi mettere la persona più importante del mondo a comandare il Lussemburgo... Quando ci sarà da parlare di cose importanti, quello non avrà mai voce in capitolo.


----------



## Mika (21 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Accettare il rischio per se e "abbastanza semplice".
> Molto più difficile acccetarlo per i parenti, fratelli, moglie e figli.


Personalmente parlando, se dovesse scoppiare un olocausto nucleare, preferirei morire che sopravvivere. Ma è una idea soggettiva.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Dipende poi se chi sopravvive si penta di essere sopravvissuto...



In stile metro 2033 ?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La NATO ha già armi nucleari in Germania ed in Italia, la Russia con gli attuali vettori aerei e missilistici è praticamente ad un tiro di schioppo.
> Così come la Russia ha la Bielorussia che confina con la Polonia (nazione della NATO) ed è in grado di piazzare li tranquillamente le sue armi nucleari.
> Quella dell'espansione NATO verso est è una ragione vera a metà, nel senso che per la Russia è un problema relativo, hanno già la nato al confine con Polonia e paesi baltici.


Le sorti del mondo
Polonia almeno ci sono 10 minuti per decidere
In Ucraina quanto? ci sono 5 minuti?
a sentire Putin no !!!

se poi non si capisce che è il tempo di reazione 
Il problema che fa alzare la Russia sulla difensiva 

Bhe allora vi saluto cordialmente


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

a Quarta Repubblica hanno ricordato le similitudini con il 2008
il presidente della Georgia ha attaccato pensando avere il supporto NATO, così non è stato e c'è stata la guerra con Putin

quello che dicevo prima, speriamo Kiev non ripeta l'errore
non credo che la NATO manderà a morire soldati occidentali in un paese esterno...al massimo manderà mercenari


----------



## hakaishin (21 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh in realtà solo le regioni del Donbass e la Crimea superano il 50% di russofoni le altre si attestano sul 25/35% mentre l'unica che si avvicina è la regione di Odessa al 42%


Togli pure Odessa e rimane un piccolo staterello che non è in grado di auto governarsi


----------



## Mika (21 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> In stile metro 2033 ?


Domanda mia, per curiosità, al vaglio dell'ipotesi peggiore, di una guerra totale NATO-Russia (ed alleati) sul suolo europeo, per chi è esperto di cose militari, quanti buker anti-bombardamento e anti-atomici abbiamo in Italia? Quanti cittadini avrebbero la possibilità di salvarsi durante un bombardamento convenzionale o nucleare in Italia, solo chi ha la metropolitana o vive nei pressi di grotte o miniere alpine?


----------



## Mika (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> a Quarta Repubblica hanno ricordato le similitudini con il 2008
> il presidente della Georgia ha attaccato pensando avere il supporto NATO, così non è stato e c'è stata la guerra con Putin
> 
> quello che dicevo prima, speriamo Kiev non ripeta l'errore
> non credo che la NATO manderà a morire soldati occidentali in un paese esterno...al massimo manderà mercenari


la Georgia vale 0 ad interessi geo-politici rispetto all'Ucraina. Come detto da un altro utente, se la Nato dopo aver sbraitato per settimane sulla difesa della sovranità dell'Ucraina la lascia invadere senza battere ciglio, il giorno dopo la Cina invade Taiwan.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> a Quarta Repubblica hanno ricordato le similitudini con il 2008
> il presidente della Georgia ha attaccato pensando avere il supporto NATO, così non è stato e c'è stata la guerra con Putin
> 
> quello che dicevo prima, speriamo Kiev non ripeta l'errore
> non credo che la NATO manderà a morire soldati occidentali in un paese esterno...al massimo manderà mercenari


Isis è già impegnato...
Sono tutti mercenari quelli li


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Domanda mia, per curiosità, al vaglio dell'ipotesi peggiore, di una guerra totale NATO-Russia (ed alleati) sul suolo europeo, per chi è esperto di cose militari, quanti buker anti-bombardamento e anti-atomici abbiamo in Italia? Quanti cittadini avrebbero la possibilità di salvarsi durante un bombardamento convenzionale o nucleare in Italia, solo chi ha la metropolitana o vive nei pressi di grotte o miniere alpine?


Non si salverà nessuno
già senza bombe ci sono venti che vanno a 200 km all'ora e tempeste killer ed ecc.. ecc..
le atomiche alzano i gradi in maniera drastica!
Quindi ne bastano 2 x accelerare il colpo di grazia o per lo meno accelerare la non vita nel mondo.. sicuramente dimenticheremo il benessere


----------



## Swaitak (21 Febbraio 2022)

ma il povero De Zerbi l'hanno evacuato?


----------



## Mika (21 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma il povero De Zerbi l'hanno evacuato?


E' in Turchia, stava preparando il pre-campionato ma poi hanno bloccato tutto e lo Shaktar è rimasto la.


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> la Georgia vale 0 ad interessi geo-politici rispetto all'Ucraina. Come detto da un altro utente, se la Nato dopo aver sbraitato per settimane sulla difesa della sovranità dell'Ucraina la lascia invadere senza battere ciglio, il giorno dopo la Cina invade Taiwan.


è sempre un paese esterno con cui non ci sono vincoli di supporto militare, sarebbe un precedente pericoloso
gli Stati Uniti hanno già dato armi e soldi, non credo si andrà oltre


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Domanda mia, per curiosità, al vaglio dell'ipotesi peggiore, di una guerra totale NATO-Russia (ed alleati) sul suolo europeo, per chi è esperto di cose militari, quanti buker anti-bombardamento e anti-atomici abbiamo in Italia? *Quanti cittadini avrebbero la possibilità di salvarsi* durante un bombardamento convenzionale o nucleare in Italia, solo chi ha la metropolitana o vive nei pressi di grotte o miniere alpine?



Non sono esperto,ma anche in caso di rifugi anti-atomici ancora operativi in italia,di sicuro non saranno free-entry per i comuni cittadini,che resteranno fuori a "godersi lo spettacolo" (che poi dell'ipotetico attacco al massimo si saprà con 5 minuti di pre-avviso ,non ci sarà neanche tempo materiale di pensare al chi e al come. O magari non ci saranno neanche questi minuti,saremo spazzati via senza neanche accorgercene  )

E comunque anche miniere,metropolitane e grotte,in caso di ipotetico attacco nucleare,non servirebbero a niente.


----------



## Mika (21 Febbraio 2022)

Ma in tutto questo Erdogan, presidente Turco, non ha ancora parlato della situazione?


----------



## Mika (21 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non sono esperto,ma anche in caso di rifugi anti-atomici ancora operativi in italia,di sicuro non saranno free-entry per i comuni cittadini,che resteranno fuori a "godersi lo spettacolo" (che poi dell'ipotetico attacco al massimo si saprà con 5 minuti di pre-avviso ,non ci sarà neanche tempo materiale di pensare al chi e al come. O magari non ci saranno neanche questi minuti,saremo spazzati via senza neanche accorgercene  )
> 
> E comunque anche miniere,metropolitane e grotte,in caso di ipotetico attacco nucleare,non servirebbero a niente.


Quindi alla fine solo nei film di Holliwood chi va in metropolitana si salva dalle atomiche


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Domanda mia, per curiosità, al vaglio dell'ipotesi peggiore, di una guerra totale NATO-Russia (ed alleati) sul suolo europeo, per chi è esperto di cose militari, quanti buker anti-bombardamento e anti-atomici abbiamo in Italia? Quanti cittadini avrebbero la possibilità di salvarsi durante un bombardamento convenzionale o nucleare in Italia, solo chi ha la metropolitana o vive nei pressi di grotte o miniere alpine?



Tranquillo, nessuno sprecherà una atomica per questa feccia di paese. Le atomiche costano, eh.

Poi per far fuori chi, la classe dirigente itagliana, Giggino, Letta e Casalino? Ma per favore.


----------



## Mika (21 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, nessuno sprecherà una atomica per questa feccia di paese. Le atomiche costano, eh.
> 
> Poi per far fuori chi, la classe dirigente itagliana, Giggino, Letta e Casalino? Ma per favore.


Pensavo alle basi Nato che abbiamo, ai porti militari e alle città industriali.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma in tutto questo Erdogan, presidente Turco, non ha ancora parlato della situazione?



Speriamo che resti zitto, ci manca solo questo cane maledetto.


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

a Quarta Repubblica un giornalista in Donbass fa vedere i fuochi d'artificio sparati per festeggiare l'indipendenza
mi ricorda le immagini della Crimea, i politici parlavano di grave attentato alla sovranità e la gente in piazza felice


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, nessuno sprecherà una atomica per questa feccia di paese. Le atomiche costano, eh.
> 
> Poi per far fuori chi, la classe dirigente itagliana, Giggino, Letta e Casalino? Ma per favore.


Il sistema MUOS integrerà forze navali, aeree e terrestri in movimento in qualsiasi parte del mondo e ha l'obiettivo di rimpiazzare l'attuale sistema satellitare UFO (Ultra High Frequency Follow-On).


----------



## Mika (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> a Quarta Repubblica un giornalista in Donbass fa vedere i fuochi d'artificio sparati per festeggiare l'indipendenza
> mi ricorda le immagini della Crimea, i politici parlavano di grave attentato alla sovranità e la gente in piazza felice


L'unica cosa che possono fare per distendere la situazione e accettare l'indipendenza di Donbass e Crimea in cambio della totale indipendenza in politica estera dell'Ucraina. Come scritto da altri, ma la Russia non accetterà mai e nemmeno gli USA.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> a Quarta Repubblica un giornalista in Donbass fa vedere i fuochi d'artificio sparati per festeggiare l'indipendenza
> mi ricorda le immagini della Crimea, i politici parlavano di grave attentato alla sovranità e la gente in piazza felice


Visto che così non gli sparano più..
Lo farei anch'io.. cioè i rivoltosi erano ex minatori 
costretti a difendersi da soli..


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Pensavo alle basi Nato che abbiamo, ai porti militari e alle città industriali.



Ah, peccato, pensavo ti riferissi a sganciare qualche megatone sul parlamento e sulla sede del PD.

Comunque basta un barcone migranti con al comando una punkabbestia per deridere le nostre difese, voglio dire.


----------



## Viulento (21 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Accettare il rischio per se e "abbastanza semplice".
> Molto più difficile acccetarlo per i parenti, fratelli, moglie e figli.


era sottointeso che lo accetterei per tutti.


----------



## vota DC (21 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> la Georgia vale 0 ad interessi geo-politici rispetto all'Ucraina. Come detto da un altro utente, se la Nato dopo aver sbraitato per settimane sulla difesa della sovranità dell'Ucraina la lascia invadere senza battere ciglio, il giorno dopo la Cina invade Taiwan.


I russi non se ne sono mai andati dall'Ucraina: influenzavano le elezioni presidenziali e tenevano truppe e basi militari in tutto il loro territorio. Taiwan è stata per pochissimo tempo sotto dominio cinese, era una nazione di pirati inespugnabile anche prima che ospitasse i repubblicani cinesi e da allora si è rinforzata ...viste le botte che i cinesi hanno preso cercando di invadere il Vietnam per me finirebbe ancora peggio in caso di invasione di Taiwan perché i cinesi dalla morte di Mao sono vissuti in compiacenza e marcette celebrative e perderebbero qualsiasi guerra.


----------



## Mika (21 Febbraio 2022)

Sto leggendo nei siti vari e agenzie che Putin firmerà l'ordine alle truppe russe di entrare nel Donbass per il Peacekeeping. In quanto non ritiene che quei territori appartengono all'Ucraina.


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

fortunatamente le ultime elezioni in Ucraina hanno fatto vincere un partito dal nulla creato dal presidente, tipo in Francia, e le fazioni più dure sono minoritarie altrimenti il parlamento avrebbe spinto ad attaccare
e sarebbe un suicidio

il problema è che il Donbass non è solo dei separatisti, ci sono delle zone sotto controllo ucraino
quindi dire che debba essere indipendente tutto e allora l'esercito ucraino deve sparire oppure solo quell'area non controllata da Kiev

comunque già 750.000 persone in Donbass avevano il passaporto russo
pare in queste settimane l'abbiano chiesto altri 950.000

è evidente come la pensano gli abitanti.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> fortunatamente le ultime elezioni in Ucraina hanno fatto vincere un partito dal nulla creato dal presidente, tipo in Francia, e le fazioni più dure sono minoritarie altrimenti il parlamento avrebbe spinto ad attaccare
> e sarebbe un suicidio
> 
> il problema è che il Donbass non è solo dei separatisti, ci sono delle zone sotto controllo ucraino
> ...



Infatti tutti qui si chiedono che pensano e che fanno i grandi capi di stato e nessuno se ne frega del volere popolare di quella gente.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Infatti tutti qui si chiedono che pensano e che fanno i grandi capi di stato e nessuno se ne frega del volere popolare di quella gente.



Se fosse per la gente, noi del nord avremmo costruito un muro sotto l' Emilia Romagna già da un pò  

Vi voglio bene amici milanisti dalla Toscana in giù

Ma questo era un sogno nemmeno troppo remoto qui dalle nostre parti, fino a nemmeno troppi anni fa.

Non per me però, una Nazione è una Nazione, se inizia il giochino dove ognuno va dove gli fa più comodo capirete che non se ne esce più in nessun contesto.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque i Russi sono entrati in Ucraina.

Domani sarà una giornata interessante, ora palla all' occidente, vedremo che mossa faranno.


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Infatti tutti qui si chiedono che pensano e che fanno i grandi capi di stato e nessuno se ne frega del volere popolare di quella gente.


anche perchè la religione e la lingua sono comuni in tutta l'Ucraina, a parte dal 2014 che ci sono state volontà politiche nazionaliste si parlava comunemente russo ovunque e sono tuttora ortodossi più gli atei che discendono dal comunismo
quindi se in quella regione vanno contro lo stato ucraino i motivi sono altri: infrastrutture, investimenti, occupazione, servizi più carenti
da otto anni si vedono sparare addosso dai propri fratelli nelle zone di confine e lo stato che volutamente crea problemi economici e logistici in quei territori...vorrei vedere chiunque ad essere pro Kiev


----------



## Milo (21 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se fosse per la gente, noi del nord avremmo costruito un muro sotto l' Emilia Romagna già da un pò
> 
> Vi voglio bene amici milanisti dalla Toscana in giù
> 
> ...



eh no dai, che ti abbiamo fatto noi toscani??? :’(


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se fosse per la gente, noi del nord avremmo costruito un muro sotto l' Emilia Romagna già da un pò
> 
> Vi voglio bene amici milanisti dalla Toscana in giù
> 
> ...



Ti è andata bene, vivo in Toscana ma sono nato in Romagna.

Un errore che non finirò mai di rinfacciare ai miei genitori.


----------



## Andris (21 Febbraio 2022)

la genialata di Biden: sanzioni per chi investe e commercia con il Donbass

non ci meravigliamo di vedere le bandiere USA bruciate poi...

a che pro poi ?
far dipendere dei territori dai finanziamenti di Mosca ?
da indipendenza ad annessione economica, genio


----------



## hakaishin (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> a Quarta Repubblica un giornalista in Donbass fa vedere i fuochi d'artificio sparati per festeggiare l'indipendenza
> mi ricorda le immagini della Crimea, i politici parlavano di grave attentato alla sovranità e la gente in piazza felice


Te lo garantisco, in Crimea erano più che felici così come in dombass. È giusto così


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Febbraio 2022)

Ecco qua, i russi stanno occupando le repubbliche separatiste.
Finora, tutto come da copione.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> fortunatamente le ultime elezioni in Ucraina hanno fatto vincere un partito dal nulla creato dal presidente, tipo in Francia, e le fazioni più dure sono minoritarie altrimenti il parlamento avrebbe spinto ad attaccare
> e sarebbe un suicidio
> 
> il problema è che il Donbass non è solo dei separatisti, ci sono delle zone sotto controllo ucraino
> ...


No ma va sono ucraini 
Sono felici loro ed è giusto così con buona pace dell’Ucraina e degli USA


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2022)

Ma quanto fa ridere Giggino il Bibitaro che annuncia:"Sanzione alla Russia, agire compatti"

Sulla questione Russia - Ucraina sarà andato ad informarsi (sempre che lo abbia fatto) su Wikipedia o su Youtube.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> eh no dai, che ti abbiamo fatto noi toscani??? :’(



Quando qui dominava Bossi, dalla Toscana in giù si mangiavano la nostra ricchezza.
Cosi narrava la leggenda 

Che poi, a numeri, insieme alla Baviera la Lombardia, ma in generale il nord Italia, sarebbe lo stato più ricco del pianeta o tra i più ricchi.

Ma come detto, se si iniziano sti regionamenti non se ne esce più, su.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se fosse per la gente, noi del nord avremmo costruito un muro sotto l' Emilia Romagna già da un pò
> 
> Vi voglio bene amici milanisti dalla Toscana in giù
> 
> ...


Ma continui a mischiare le carte però.
Intanto l’Italia come nazione unitaria è un disegno politico di un regime straniero e che controvoglia ha unito un popolo che più diviso non si può. Noi non siamo mai stati uniti e coesi, eravamo una marea di realtà regionali in lotta l’un l’altro e con interessi diversi. Ci accomunava il passato glorioso e la lingua. Ben diverso dalla storia Russa. Già perché capire quanto l’identità russa sia permeata in quella zona, soprattutto in Ucraina, basta vedere che lo stemma della nazione Ucraina è lo stemma (il tridente) della dinastia Rurik, la prima dinastia russa durata fino al 1500. Il primo nucleo “russo” è proprio Kiev cha da vita al primo stato Ruteno, la Rus’ di Kiev. Con vicende alterne varie divisioni e Unioni hanno avuto una storia comune. È ben diverso dalla situazione che dici tu, del nord italia che non vuole il sud. 
In più conta che col Moscovia e poi lo zarato Russo, l’ucraina come regione storica, è stata una parte importante e centrale della Russia. Erano tutti russi li. Costruire le nazioni a tavolino porta solo a questo. E chi soffre è solo la gente comune.
Poi il vero stato (se così si può chiamare) era quello delle tribù cosacche di Zaporizjia. Per il resto sono culturalmente russi


----------



## hakaishin (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> anche perchè la religione e la lingua sono comuni in tutta l'Ucraina, a parte dal 2014 che ci sono state volontà politiche nazionaliste si parlava comunemente russo ovunque e sono tuttora ortodossi più gli atei che discendono dal comunismo
> quindi se in quella regione vanno contro lo stato ucraino i motivi sono altri: infrastrutture, investimenti, occupazione, servizi più carenti
> da otto anni si vedono sparare addosso dai propri fratelli nelle zone di confine e lo stato che volutamente crea problemi economici e logistici in quei territori...vorrei vedere chiunque ad essere pro Kiev


Solo i nazisti in Ucraina sono pro Kiev


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma quanto fa ridere Giggino il Bibitaro che annuncia:"Sanzione alla Russia, agire compatti"
> 
> Sulla questione Russia - Ucraina sarà andato ad informarsi (sempre che lo abbia fatto) su Wikipedia o su Youtube.



Starà cercando l'Ucraina su una mappa itagliana per vedere se confina con la Campania o con la Puglia.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la genialata di Biden: sanzioni per chi investe e commercia con il Donbass
> 
> non ci meravigliamo di vedere le bandiere USA bruciate poi...
> 
> ...


La politica estera americana è veramente ridotta malissimo…


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Febbraio 2022)

Quindi da domani ci sanzioniamo da soli?
UE da una barca  che affonda.. cosa diventa?
Un sottomarino senza pinne ???


----------



## Milo (21 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quando qui dominava Bossi, dalla Toscana in giù si mangiavano la nostra ricchezza.
> Cosi narrava la leggenda
> 
> Che poi, a numeri, insieme alla Baviera la Lombardia, ma in generale il nord Italia, sarebbe lo stato più ricco del pianeta o tra i più ricchi.
> ...



bhe non saremo i primi ma tra storia mare montagna griffe e lavoro (E cibo!) non abbiamo da invidiare a nessuno


----------



## Walker (22 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Domani l' Austria ci attacca per riprendersi l' Alto Adige


Dovesse accadere, il giorno dopo ci saranno le province confinanti a chiedere l'annessione, e subito dopo quelle contigue con quelle confinanti, tra cui la mia.
Ed io sarò a favore...


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Dovesse accadere, il giorno dopo ci saranno le province confinanti a chiedere l'annessione, e subito dopo quelle contigue con quelle confinanti, tra cui la mia.
> Ed io sarò a favore...


Sicuro? Guarda che li le restrizioni le stanno levando, il paese dei tuoi sogni é qui


----------



## Walker (22 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sicuro? Guarda che li le restrizioni le stanno levando, il paese dei tuoi sogni é qui


Mah, veramente l'Austria è stato il primo paese in Europa ad introdurre l'obbligo vaccinale, e forse ti dimentichi anche del lockdown per i non vaccinati da metà novembre fino a poco tempo fa...Detto ciò, mi spiace per te ma io invece spero che anche da noi vengano tolte tutte quanto prima, semmai leggendo post precedenti in altri 3d c'è qualche tuo sodale che si augura persino che ne aggiungano altre, e che magari scoppi una guerra civile, sennò dopo di cosa avrete da parlare?


----------



## sunburn (22 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma continui a mischiare le carte però.
> Intanto l’Italia come nazione unitaria è un disegno politico di un regime straniero e che controvoglia ha unito un popolo che più diviso non si può. Noi non siamo mai stati uniti e coesi, eravamo una marea di realtà regionali in lotta l’un l’altro e con interessi diversi. Ci accomunava il passato glorioso e la lingua. Ben diverso dalla storia Russa. Già perché capire quanto l’identità russa sia permeata in quella zona, soprattutto in Ucraina, basta vedere che lo stemma della nazione Ucraina è lo stemma (il tridente) della dinastia Rurik, la prima dinastia russa durata fino al 1500. Il primo nucleo “russo” è proprio Kiev cha da vita al primo stato Ruteno, la Rus’ di Kiev. Con vicende alterne varie divisioni e Unioni hanno avuto una storia comune. È ben diverso dalla situazione che dici tu, del nord italia che non vuole il sud.
> In più conta che col Moscovia e poi lo zarato Russo, l’ucraina come regione storica, è stata una parte importante e centrale della Russia. Erano tutti russi li. Costruire le nazioni a tavolino porta solo a questo. E chi soffre è solo la gente comune.
> Poi il vero stato (se così si può chiamare) era quello delle tribù cosacche di Zaporizjia. Per il resto sono culturalmente russi


Beh però i rapporti non sono stati rose e fiori. Una componente, più o meno ampia a seconda dei periodi, che non voleva stare sotto l’Impero russo prima e sotto l’URSS poi c’è sempre stata.
A ogni modo, mi sento di escludere che Putin stia facendo tutto questo ambaradan perché ci tiene che la popolazione civile si senta a casa sotto la protezione della Madre Russia…


----------



## hakaishin (22 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh però i rapporti non sono stati rose e fiori. Una componente, più o meno ampia a seconda dei periodi, che non voleva stare sotto l’Impero russo prima e sotto l’URSS poi c’è sempre stata.
> A ogni modo, mi sento di escludere che Putin stia facendo tutto questo ambaradan perché ci tiene che la popolazione civile si senta a casa sotto la protezione della Madre Russia…


Certo, perché l’impero comprendeva terre sconfinati e popolazioni disomogenee. Tenere legate etnie e popoli diversi non è facile, soprattutto con l’assolutismo prima e il comunismo sovietico dopo.
Putin sta solo facendo una dimostrazione di chi comanda a “casa sua”…


----------



## cris (22 Febbraio 2022)

Qua va a finir male, han gia ammazzato vari soldati ucraini


----------



## Nevergiveup (22 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ecco qua, i russi stanno occupando le repubbliche separatiste.
> Finora, tutto come da copione.


E' appassionante leggerti, posso sapere per curiosità cosa hai studiato? Io te lo dico ti stai cacciando in un bel guaio, adesso ogni fucile che spari un colpo o anche solo tolga la sicura nel globo terraqueo tutto il forum ti chiederà spiegazioni 

Domandina ignorante on-topic, ovviamente un operazione militare su suolo Ucraino da parte degli Usa come dici sarebbe difficile da spiegare all'opinione pubblica ma non credi parimenti che una non reazione ad un invasione militare russa (seppur di territori separatisti) potrebbe essere venduta come segno di debolezza dell'asse Nato e prestare il fianco a qualche "cavallo di T.roia" che soffi sul fuoco dall'interno nel vecchio continente?


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

giovedì è (era ?) in programma l'incontro a Ginevra tra Lavrov e Blinken, se faranno le sanzioni tra oggi e domani chissà se sarà confermato


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

dalle dichiarazioni pare che i paesi più duri per sanzioni UE siano i tre baltici, pensano che al prossimo giro tocchi a loro...


----------



## hakaishin (22 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> dalle dichiarazioni pare che i paesi più duri per sanzioni UE siano i tre baltici, pensano che al prossimo giro tocchi a loro...


Beh li odiano profondamente  
Posso capire. Non hanno molto da temere loro, se toccati davvero si scatenerebbe la terza guerra mondiale. Non c’è manco la scusa dell’etnia..


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

*Kiev: "Non abbiamo paura della Russia, possiamo difenderci da soli. Non cederemo il nostro territorio"

Casa Bianca sposta i diplomatici in Polonia nella notte e dichiara:

"Un attacco russo, nelle prossime ore o giorni, schiaccerebbe gli ucraini in modo brutale"*


chissà di chi bisogna fidarsi...


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Febbraio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> E' appassionante leggerti, posso sapere per curiosità cosa hai studiato? Io te lo dico ti stai cacciando in un bel guaio, adesso ogni fucile che spari un colpo o anche solo tolga la sicura nel globo terraqueo tutto il forum ti chiederà spiegazioni
> 
> Domandina ignorante on-topic, ovviamente un operazione militare su suolo Ucraino da parte degli Usa come dici sarebbe difficile da spiegare all'opinione pubblica ma non credi parimenti che una non reazione ad un invasione militare russa (seppur di territori separatisti) potrebbe essere venduta come segno di debolezza dell'asse Nato e prestare il fianco a qualche "cavallo di T.roia" che soffi sul fuoco dall'interno nel vecchio continente?


Ti ringrazio, è un piacere!
Io sono un geopolitico, ho una formazione in teoria delle relazioni internazionali (di scuola realista strutturale, quindi Mearshimer e Waltz principalmente), istituzioni internazionali e (marginalmente) europee e ovviamente geopolitica
A dirla tutta sono però specializzato nel teatro dell'estremo oriente, principalmente Giappone, Coree e Cina.
Comunque mi piace molto commentare insieme a voi questi sviluppi


----------



## gabri65 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Dovesse accadere, il giorno dopo ci saranno le province confinanti a chiedere l'annessione, e subito dopo quelle contigue con quelle confinanti, tra cui la mia.
> Ed io sarò a favore...



Ma non credo che convenga, sai.

Poi voglio vedere se continuano a pagare presidenti di provincia e sconosciuti assessori più della Merkel.


----------



## varvez (22 Febbraio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Ad ogni modo vedere che nel 2022 esistano ancora guerre o potenziali tali è veramente assurdo. Siamo riusciti a sconfiggere la schiavitu ma non le guerre. Chissà quanto tempo dovrà ancora passare. Putin è un soggetto pericoloso, se non è questa sarà per la prossima, ma ha ambizioni pericolose.


Il presunto COVID, a modo suo, è stato pensato come una guerra. Quindi, perché sorprendersi?


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

in tre giorni sono arrivati a 90.000 già i cittadini evacuati direzione Rostov


----------



## Mika (22 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ti ringrazio, è un piacere!
> Io sono un geopolitico, ho una formazione in teoria delle relazioni internazionali (di scuola realista strutturale, quindi Mearshimer e Waltz principalmente), istituzioni internazionali e (marginalmente) europee e ovviamente geopolitica
> A dirla tutta sono però specializzato nel teatro dell'estremo oriente, principalmente Giappone, Coree e Cina.
> Comunque mi piace molto commentare insieme a voi questi sviluppi


Te sai che ora chiederò a te spiegazioni di cosa sta accadendo?  Spero non sia di disturbo  Fino a che mi dici che non ci sarà guerra mi sento sereno, dici che però la crisi economica sia imminente? Oggi ho letto che si stano alzando il prezzo del Gas e Petrolio, ma noi siamo meno dipendenti dalla Russia rispetto agli altri, avendo come partner anche la penisola arabica tramite ENI e l'Algeria, confermi?


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

interessante questo passaggio del discorso di Putin:

*“Perché gli occidentali non possono considerarci come amici? 
La risposta è una sola. Non si tratta del nostro regime politico o altro. 
Semplicemente non vogliono un Paese grande e indipendente come la Russia*
*Questa è la risposta a tutte le domande”*


----------



## Milanoide (22 Febbraio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Siamo riusciti a sconfiggere la schiavitu.


No, è tutto di ritorno.
Leggersi "Bilal" sulla schiavitù nel meridione italiano in cui sono morti non solo africani, ma anche polacchi.
Non vi sono problemi risolti per sempre se ci si addormenta sugli allori.
E la pace non la puoi dare per scontata.
Ma ancora, per gran parte dei politici UE, la mossa russa è inaspettata e fuori dalla storia.


----------



## Walker (22 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma non credo che convenga, sai.
> 
> Poi voglio vedere se continuano a pagare presidenti di provincia e sconosciuti assessori più della Merkel.


Cosa ci può essere peggio dell' "Itaglia"?
Non dirmi adesso che siamo meglio degli altri.
È da tempo immemore che leggo vagonate di letame contro il nostro paese (non scritte solo da te, ma da parecchi), totale criminalizzazione e demonizzazione dell'intero apparato istituzionale e via dicendo...chi si augura la cancellazione della penisola, ecc...
Adesso uno dice che se ci fosse l'occasione cambierebbe paese e non va bene....beh a sto punto meglio lasciar perdere va'...


----------



## gabri65 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Cosa ci può essere peggio dell' "Itaglia"?
> Non dirmi adesso che siamo meglio degli altri.
> È da tempo immemore che leggo vagonate di letame contro il nostro paese (non scritte solo da te, ma da parecchi), totale criminalizzazione e demonizzazione dell'intero apparato istituzionale e via dicendo...
> Adesso uno dice che se ci fosse l'occasione cambierebbe paese e non va bene....beh a sto punto meglio lasciar perdere va'...



Ho l'impressione che non hai ben compreso il commento, o forse mi sono spiegato male io.

Quello che volevo dire è che parecchi personaggi, guarda caso i soliti che stanno ad occupare posizioni di rilievo, forse vedrebbero peggiorare notevolmente il loro status, come puoi constatare dalle informazioni riportate.

Chiaramente non era un elogio per il suolo italico, anzi.


----------



## Walker (22 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ho l'impressione che non hai ben compreso il commento, o forse mi sono spiegato male io.
> 
> Quello che volevo dire è che parecchi personaggi, guarda caso i soliti che stanno ad occupare posizioni di rilievo, forse vedrebbero peggiorare notevolmente il loro status, come puoi constatare dalle informazioni riportate.
> 
> Chiaramente non era un elogio per il suolo italico, anzi.


Adesso ti sei spiegato meglio...
Prima sembrava non potesse essere conveniente per me ed in generale la gente comune...
Poi se a rimetterci dovesse essere chi ci amministra onestamente non mi fa strappare i capelli...tanto non morirebbero di fame comunque...


----------



## fabri47 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Dopo le affermazioni di Draghi, mi viene voglia di tifare per Putin. Alla fine si scontrano due dittature (UE e Russia). Solo che almeno Putin si mostra per quello che è.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Febbraio 2022)

*Truppe Russe a Donetsk.*


----------



## gabri65 (22 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo le affermazioni di Draghi, mi viene voglia di tifare per Putin. Alla fine si scontrano due dittature (UE e Russia). Solo che almeno Putin si mostra per quello che è.



Nessun dubbio.


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Te sai che ora chiederò a te spiegazioni di cosa sta accadendo?  Spero non sia di disturbo  Fino a che mi dici che non ci sarà guerra mi sento sereno, dici che però la crisi economica sia imminente? Oggi ho letto che si stano alzando il prezzo del Gas e Petrolio, ma noi siamo meno dipendenti dalla Russia rispetto agli altri, avendo come partner anche la penisola arabica tramite ENI e l'Algeria, confermi?


Eh purtroppo i tempi di Enrico Mattei sono passati... 
Noi siamo molto dipendenti dal gas russo purtroppo, in europa siamo tra i piu esposti.
Infatti siamo molto tiepidi sulle sanzioni.
Se Putin decide di estendere le operazioni a Mariupol o addirittura a Odessa (questo improbabile) la nostra economia ne risentirebbe moltissimo e ci sarebbero ulteriori rincari in bolletta.
Abbiamo tutto da perdere purtroppo... gli americani giocano questa partita geopolitica sulla nostra pelle.


----------



## Mika (22 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Eh purtroppo i tempi di Enrico Mattei sono passati...
> Noi siamo molto dipendenti dal gas russo purtroppo, in europa siamo tra i piu esposti.
> Infatti siamo molto tiepidi sulle sanzioni.
> Se Putin decide di estendere le operazioni a Mariupol o addirittura a Odessa (questo improbabile) la nostra economia ne risentirebbe moltissimo e ci sarebbero ulteriori rincari in bolletta.
> Abbiamo tutto da perdere purtroppo... *gli americani giocano questa partita geopolitica sulla nostra pelle.*


come sempre. A sto punto non si potrebbe riconoscere l'indipendenza del Donbass in quanto russofono in cambio della indipendenza totale sulla politica interna ed estera dell'Ucraina?


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

*Lavrov:

"La Russia riconosce le repubbliche ucraine separatiste all'interno degli attuali confini."*


dunque i territori sotto il controllo ucraino non sono compresi, questo è importante per non vedere la guerra aperta
dicevo ieri sera che il Donbass non fosse solo dei separatisti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Febbraio 2022)

*Il Giornale: Molti esponenti del PD stanno chiedendo un intervento di Berlusconi sulla questione Ucraina. Auspicano una sua telefonata a Putin.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: Molti esponenti del PD stanno chiedendo un intervento di Berlusconi sulla questione Ucraina. Auspicano una sua telefonata a Putin.*



Il lettone di Arcore per placare i bollenti spiriti di Putin, l'ho invocato l'altro giorno


----------



## gabri65 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: Molti esponenti del PD stanno chiedendo un intervento di Berlusconi sulla questione Ucraina. Auspicano una sua telefonata a Putin.*



La Ronzulli decide le sorti del pianeta. Bene così.

Intanto Giggino sta ancora cercando sulla cartina l'Ucraina.


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lavrov:
> 
> "La Russia riconosce le repubbliche ucraine separatiste all'interno degli attuali confini."*
> 
> ...


Infatti a parte i proclami Putin non cerca l'escalation.
Non gli converrebbe e farebbe il gioco degli americani, era chiaro


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Eh purtroppo i tempi di Enrico Mattei sono passati...
> Noi siamo molto dipendenti dal gas russo purtroppo, in europa siamo tra i piu esposti.
> Infatti siamo molto tiepidi sulle sanzioni.
> Se Putin decide di estendere le operazioni a Mariupol o addirittura a Odessa (questo improbabile) la nostra economia ne risentirebbe moltissimo e ci sarebbero ulteriori rincari in bolletta.
> Abbiamo tutto da perdere purtroppo... *gli americani giocano questa partita geopolitica sulla nostra pelle*.


Come sempre, sonaestri nel farsi belli sulle spalle altrui, così come andare a "esportare democrazia" a suon di bombe, sempre in casa altrui.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: Molti esponenti del PD stanno chiedendo un intervento di Berlusconi sulla questione Ucraina. Auspicano una sua telefonata a Putin.*


Il sito Formiche punto net ha detto che Draghi quando ha ricevuto la telefonata da Berlusconi, quest'ultimo gli ha garantito supporto per questa questione. Ridicoli, tutti.


----------



## Davidoff (22 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Eh purtroppo i tempi di Enrico Mattei sono passati...
> Noi siamo molto dipendenti dal gas russo purtroppo, in europa siamo tra i piu esposti.
> Infatti siamo molto tiepidi sulle sanzioni.
> Se Putin decide di estendere le operazioni a Mariupol o addirittura a Odessa (questo improbabile) la nostra economia ne risentirebbe moltissimo e ci sarebbero ulteriori rincari in bolletta.
> Abbiamo tutto da perdere purtroppo... gli americani giocano questa partita geopolitica sulla nostra pelle.


Ho letto qualcosa riguardo ad Hunter Biden coinvolto come dirigente di una società (mi pare energetica) in Ucraina nel 2014-2015, ovviamente inviato dal padre che lavorava per Obama, a me pare evidente che Putin si sia stancato di tutti i casini sobillati dagli americani negli ultimi 10 anni in quella zona. Non posso dargli torto, purtroppo la UE, che è quella che ha più da perdere, è politicamente e militarmente inesistente.


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

*sanzioni europee simili a quelle per la Crimea

-non riconoscimento dei passaporti russi per i cittadini del Donbass

-divieto importazioni ed esportazioni dal Donbass

-black list di personalità russe e separatiste*


Ansa


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

*presidente ucraino:

"Kiev non prenderà in considerazione le richieste delle autoproclamate repubbliche separatiste di Lugansk e Donetsk di ritirare le truppe ucraine dai distretti del Donbass sotto il suo controllo"*


Tass


----------



## fabri47 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *presidente ucraino:
> 
> "Kiev non prenderà in considerazione le richieste delle autoproclamate repubbliche separatiste di Lugansk e Donetsk di ritirare le truppe ucraine dai distretti del Donbass sotto il suo controllo"*
> 
> ...


Eh ma se lo diceva Putin "dittatoreh". La verità è che non vedono l'ora di fargli guerra.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Febbraio 2022)

C'è Di Maio al TG2 che sta dicendo quello che gli hanno fatto imparare "Sanzioni" e bla bla bla.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Febbraio 2022)

Prezzi del Gas oggi in salita del 10% sui mercati. Ricordo che Italia e Germania sono i paesi più dipendenti dal gas Russo in Europa.


----------



## Milanoide (22 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non sono esperto,ma anche in caso di rifugi anti-atomici ancora operativi in italia,di sicuro non saranno free-entry per i comuni cittadini,che resteranno fuori a "godersi lo spettacolo" (che poi dell'ipotetico attacco al massimo si saprà con 5 minuti di pre-avviso ,non ci sarà neanche tempo materiale di pensare al chi e al come. O magari non ci saranno neanche questi minuti,saremo spazzati via senza neanche accorgercene  )
> 
> E comunque anche miniere,metropolitane e grotte,in caso di ipotetico attacco nucleare,non servirebbero a niente.


Scudetto assegnato.
L'ultimo


----------



## Milanoide (22 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ti è andata bene, vivo in Toscana ma sono nato in Romagna.
> 
> Un errore che non finirò mai di rinfacciare ai miei genitori.


Off topic
E perché mai poveri genitori?
Quale lato della penisola ti è più inviso?
Sarai mica un sostenitore dello Stato Pontificio, eh?


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Mi domando di cosa si parlerebbe se bidet avesse perso le elezioni. Trump tiranno, guerrafondaio, nazista, melma. Bidet invece bello, biondo, alto con gli occhi azzurri e liberatore. Già solo questo mi fa capire da che parte starei in caso di conflitto mondiale (ormai praticamente certo). Non vedo l'ora della chiamata alle armi per vedere tutti quelliche si son riempiti la bocca col senso civico disertare e giustificarlo pure


----------



## Milanoide (22 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma quanto fa ridere Giggino il Bibitaro che annuncia:"Sanzione alla Russia, agire compatti"
> 
> Sulla questione Russia - Ucraina sarà andato ad informarsi (sempre che lo abbia fatto) su Wikipedia o su Youtube.


Continuate a deriderlo sbagliando.
Magari sta anche imparando qualcosa.
Io lo invidio. (Per dove è, non per quello che è).


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Continuate a deriderlo sbagliando.
> Magari sta anche imparando qualcosa.
> Io lo invidio. (Per dove è, non per quello che è).


Magari la gavetta poteva farla al San Paolo, di certo non nel governo di una nazione. Inadatto é un termine riduttivo, trovo più corretto definirlo inutile e dannoso


----------



## Swaitak (22 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Mi domando di cosa si parlerebbe se bidet avesse perso le elezioni. Trump tiranno, guerrafondaio, nazista, melma. Bidet invece bello, biondo, alto con gli occhi azzurri e liberatore. Già solo questo mi fa capire da che parte starei in caso di conflitto mondiale (ormai praticamente certo). Non vedo l'ora della chiamata alle armi per vedere tutti quelliche si son riempiti la bocca col senso civico disertare e giustificarlo pure


secondo te per entrare sul campo di battaglia dobbiamo esibire Gp e FFp2? 
Cmq penso che con Trump neanche ci saremmo arrivati a questo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Mi domando di cosa si parlerebbe se bidet avesse perso le elezioni. Trump tiranno, guerrafondaio, nazista, melma. Bidet invece bello, biondo, alto con gli occhi azzurri e liberatore. Già solo questo mi fa capire da che parte starei* in caso di conflitto mondiale (ormai praticamente certo)*. Non vedo l'ora della chiamata alle armi per vedere tutti quelliche si son riempiti la bocca col senso civico disertare e giustificarlo pure


Ma dove?


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> secondo te per entrare sul campo di battaglia dobbiamo esibire Gp e FFp2?
> Cmq penso che con Trump neanche ci saremmo arrivati a questo.


No, li no, anzi, i più "democratici" spingeranno per far entrare prima i novacchese, questioni di salute sai 

Sono convinto anche io che con trupm non saremmo a questo punto, bidet è un pupazzo, lo si vede lontano un miglio, infatti son pure convinto che non sappia manco che sta succedendo, gli dicono di fare in un certo modo e lui esegue, stop.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Off topic
> E perché mai poveri genitori?
> Quale lato della penisola ti è più inviso?
> Sarai mica un sostenitore dello Stato Pontificio, eh?



Lo Stato Pontificio non c'entra niente.

Non sono cose che riesco a spiegare, e probabilmente tu o chiunque altro riuscireste difficilmente a capire, con tutto il rispetto. Si tratta di sensazioni e ricordi di quando ero bambino, non c'entra la tua intelligenza.

Di sicuro la Romagna è una terra nella quale mi sarei trovato a mio agio, e la mia vita sarebbe stata molto diversa.

La Toscana è una splendida terra ma i toscani sono pessime persone, il peggio del peggio. Li odio.

Inoltre, anche se fa schifo, almeno in Romagna ero vicino al mare, dal quale io dipendo per la mia sopravvivenza.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma dove?


Mah, da come se ne parla pare praticamente così, naturalmente spero vivamente che andrà come hai scritto tu poco sopra, ma non me la vedo per niente bene.


----------



## Milanoide (22 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Lo Stato Pontificio non c'entra niente.
> 
> Non sono cose che riesco a spiegare, e probabilmente tu o chiunque altro riuscireste difficilmente a capire, con tutto il rispetto. Si tratta di sensazioni e ricordi di quando ero bambino, non c'entra la tua intelligenza.
> 
> ...


Maledetti tos-ha-ni.
A piccole dosi e con il giusto disincanto li trovo simpatici.
Sono andato in campeggio estivo in Toscana per almeno 30 anni.
Di recente, per questioni famigliari, mi trovo spesso dalle parti da cui veniva il primo profeta dell'eresia podistica rossonera. Bei posti anche quelli, anche se troppo piatti e umidi per me.
Ho passato la vita sognando di andare a vivere vicino al mare (abito nella brianza velenosa). Però per vento, fondali etc etc non scambierei mai Tirreno ed Adriatico.
Fine off topic


----------



## 7vinte (22 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Mah, da come se ne parla pare praticamente così, naturalmente spero vivamente che andrà come hai scritto tu poco sopra, ma non me la vedo per niente bene.


Il massimo rischio è un'invasione totale dell'Ucraina, non c'è alcun rischio di guerra mondiale


----------



## Maurizio91 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Il campione di scacchi Kasparov è da vent'anni che avverte il mondo della pazzia di Putin. Servirebbe brava gente come Kasparov a governare la Russia, ma chiaramente da solo non può nulla (e infatti è dovuto scappare dal paese)


----------



## Milanoide (22 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Il massimo rischio è un'invasione totale dell'Ucraina, non c'è alcun rischio di guerra mondiale


Ma il Papa di Roma ed il Pope russo non hanno ancora scomunicato questi warmongers?


----------



## vota DC (22 Febbraio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Ma il Papa di Roma ed il Pope russo non hanno ancora scomunicato questi warmongers?


Bah che vuoi che sia una guerra contro gli eretici russi rispetto agli scandali con i bambini (con tanto di prove fotografiche e testimonianze varie) per cui Gesù stesso prevedeva la macina da mulino appesa al collo?


----------



## Nevergiveup (22 Febbraio 2022)

Siamo tra l'incudine e il martello boia di un Giuda... economicamente saranno bastonate per tutti, botte da orbi per piccoli consumatori e imprese sul fronte energia e come non bastasse siamo costretti ad assecondare sanzioni che danneggeranno il nostro export che in Russia è fortissimo.. fantastico..


----------



## Devil man (22 Febbraio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Continuate a deriderlo sbagliando.
> Magari sta anche imparando qualcosa.
> Io lo invidio. (Per dove è, non per quello che è).


----------



## Marilson (22 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Dovesse accadere, il giorno dopo ci saranno le province confinanti a chiedere l'annessione, e subito dopo quelle contigue con quelle confinanti, tra cui la mia.
> Ed io sarò a favore...



hai parecchia confusione sulla memoria storica degli Italiani. Comunque nello scenario ideale Roma mandarebbe un paio di divisioni meccanizzate a risolvere la faccenda, e chi la pensa come te non farebbe una bella fine ecco. Ovviamente parliamo di scenari distopici. In ogni caso, se non ti piace stare in Italia, a te come agli amici che vivono in Alto Adige, ricordo che il confine e' sempre aperto e potete andarvene quando volete..


----------



## ignaxio (22 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Il massimo rischio è un'invasione totale dell'Ucraina, non c'è alcun rischio di guerra mondiale



ma seriamente? La storia non insegna nulla?

Se la russia attacca l'Ucraina gli usa difenderanno l'ucraina e attaccherano la russia che a loro volta potrebbero attaccare gli Usa in compagnia dei cinesi. L'europa dovrà stare dappa parte della Nato.

Se non è guerra mondiale questa cos'è?


----------



## 7vinte (22 Febbraio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> ma seriamente? La storia non insegna nulla?
> 
> Se la russia attacca l'Ucraina gli usa difenderanno l'ucraina e attaccherano la russia che a loro volta potrebbero attaccare gli Usa in compagnia dei cinesi. L'europa dovrà stare dappa parte della Nato.
> 
> Se non è guerra mondiale questa cos'è?


Gli USA hanno detto chiaramente che non difenderanno militarmente l'Ucraina


----------



## joker07 (22 Febbraio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> ma seriamente? La storia non insegna nulla?
> 
> Se la russia attacca l'Ucraina gli usa difenderanno l'ucraina e attaccherano la russia che a loro volta potrebbero attaccare gli Usa in compagnia dei cinesi. L'europa dovrà stare dappa parte della Nato.
> 
> Se non è guerra mondiale questa cos'è?


L'Ucraina non fa parte della Nato, l'Europa non vuole una guerra, agli Usa interessa più fare la voce grossa con la Cina, il vero rivale.
Se la Russia la gestisce bene, riceverà solo sanzioni probabilmente, magari pesanti.
Per noi europei fondamentale che aprano il gasdotto nordstream 2, magari limitiamo i danni.


----------

